# MS Paint Adventures' SGRUB RP Thread



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

* MS Paint Adventures' SGRUB*

​











​


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2011)

*>: Who's this sly bitch?*


A young wiggler seems to be standing in her rather spacious room. Seriously this place is bigger than my house, what the bloody hell?

Anyways despite her wriggling day being another half a sweep away she's already celebrating. 5 1/2 sweeps, for most trolls it'd be another day, but not for this girl. But before we get any further into this please enter her name

*>: Enter Name*

stuckup cobracun

A viper somehow smashes the text before it finished.

*>:Try again*

*Pheras Henpet.*
 She seems to approve of the wondrous name. Her slit eyes beaming with delight.

*>: Pheras Exposition*

You are Pheras Henpet. A troll who prides herself in the finer things, treasures, clothes(though they never fall far from custom) and company. Your blood is a mere yellow but due to the vast, usually quiet, desert that you claim as your own and due to your own doting Lusus you have a sense of pride and nobility rivaling if not completely exceeding those of purple  blood castes. 

Though you're on rather bad terms with those who follow the castes strictly, due mainly to them believing you should stay in your place while you believe there is much much more in wait for you. Condescension being the biggest goal. Your not exactly for or against the castes just as long as you're the one in charge in the end everything else can deal with itself in time.

You are admittedly a narcissist and your hive reflects this numerous statues and paintings crafted by the undead, that you coerced into servitude, adorn your hive. Ah yes the undead, in your early wriggling days your lusus dealt with the unsavory fiends of the desert but as you grew your mind and your powers extended until not only were the serpents of your own lusus' species at your whim but also the shambling relics of the past. They made for an acceptable if meager kingdom.

And what a kingdom, there's snakes  everywhere snakes in your closet, snakes on the statues snakes in your recuperacoon, there's even snakes typing on your computer. How are they doing that and who're they talking too? 

You quickly shoo the vipers away as you check to see who's on now. You don't castize them since you yourself are rather... unskilled at technological things while they seem to be experts.

Your troll tag is *serpentineDecadence*  and you prefer to talk *sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssensssssssually exccccccccccccccept when livid then thingzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz get a bit rigid.* Some say that your quirk is addictive and you find your colleagues emulating it when they talk with you, as much as it pisses you off.  Now then to answer this troll.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2011)

*>Answer excitableEgotist.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



-- excitableEgotist [eE] began trolling serpentineDecadence [sD] --
eE: So I sit here thinking to MYSELF
eE: How would you guys ever manage without ME?
eE: I mean, I'm the only person any of you know that literally exhumes AWESOMENESS
eE: Well you come close I guess, but snakes aren't THAT
eE: FUCKING
eE: AWESOME
eE: Real awesomeness looks like ME
eE: I am perfection GIRL
eE: It's ME
sD: whatssss upssssss
sD: awessssssome guysssss
sD: whatsssssss awessssome meanssssss
sD: issssssss itssssss a programssssssssss
sD: nahsssssss itssssss assssss wordsssssss
eE: Awesome means you're the BEST
eE: It's what sets you apart from the rest of the sad fuckers going around their boring LIVES
eE: Doing nothing but worshiping purple colored bone bulges and filling pails for a bunch of thugs wanting your JUICE
eE: When you're awesome you don't follow the RULES
eE: You make your own RULES
eE: See that's why you're the only one I can relate to GIRL
eE: If it weren't for me you'd probably be the most awesome chick on this stinking planet right NOW
eE: But the awesome belongs to me sorry about THAT
eE: But hey, maybe one day I'll die off and you can claim the throne RIGHT?
eE: Oh that's right I FORGOT
eE: Awesome people never DIE
eE: 
sD: weressssssss notssssss girlsssssssss aresssss wesssssss
sD: nossssssss weresssssss notssssss
sD: sisk sisk sisk sisk sisk sisk sisks
sD: stopsssssss thatsssssssssss ssssssshe hatessssssssss whenssssss wessssssss doessssss itsssss
sD: reallysssssss hesssssss probablyssssss 
eE: Hahaha okay looks like you're having some kind of EPISODE
eE: Or some shit, but it's COOL
eE: Life is cool like that ya KNOW?
eE: Wait a minute there SPARKY
eE: I get the feeling I've been talking to SNAKES
sD: oh what wassssssss your firsssssssst hint
sD: wasssssssss it the ssssssssssssssssss every word even the onesssssssss with out
sD: nah your too ssssssssmart to be caught off by that
sD: it wasssssss probably the conssssssstant sssssssisssssssksssssss
sD: sssssso what do you want or issssssssss it jusssssst another one of your rantsssss about how amazing you are
sD: oh wait every chat issssssss about how amazing you are itssssssss like you need to let everybody and yourssssssself know
sD: itssssssss unbecoming
eE: Yeah well people need to recognize just how motherfucking amazing I am girl don't you KNOW?
eE: Also I thought all those ssssssssssssss were just you having another orgasm about some snake shit like last TIME
eE: Oh wait no you use zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's when you're sprinkling that yellow shit on the walls my BAD
eE: But nah this isn't a rant I'm here for legit serious BUSINESS
eE: And possibly to rant a BIT
sD: jussssssst get on with it
sD: itsssssssss annoying when your doing thissssssssssss idiocccccccccy
sD: ssssssssssssssorry assssssssssssshole
sD: your idiocccccccy issssssssss a conssssssstant thing
sD: sssssssso get on with your busssssssinesssssss im ccccccelebrating my 5 1/2 wriggling day
eE: Oh shit that was TODAY?
eE: My bad girl I totally forgot about THAT
eE: If I'd know I'd have gotten you something AWESOME
eE: Like a stick of dynamite or some shit that stuff's fun you KNOW?
eE: But anyway it's about those damn broken down HIVES
eE: I was snooping around HH's place and noticed there was one there too that I'm pretty sure was never THERE
eE: I think they're showing up all over the PLACE
eE: Or I thought at LEAST
eE: But it seems as though they only show up near places where we LIVE
eE: As in our CIRCLE
eE: Or whatever it is we call the 10 other fuckheads we associate WITH
sD: you were sssssnooping around Harlinssssssssss hive
sD: you really dont want your bone bulge or protein cccccccchute in one pieccccccccce
sD: anywaysssssssss what are you on about and why issssss thissssss important
sD: ruinsssssssss come and goesssssssssssss
eE: You mean you haven't noticed THEM?
eE: Jesus christ you need to take a walk around your desert one of these DAYS
eE: I saw them around your desert too GIRL
eE: And just so you know I WASN'T
eE: Messing with your SNAKES
eE: Anyway there was one near my place TOO
eE: Lizardpa went there and  horded a bunch of SHIT
eE: Really old looking stuff you KNOW?
eE: But one of them looked like this big ass STATUE
eE: Made of GOLD
eE: I told him to turn that shit in for mad CASH
eE: But you know how lizardpa IS
eE: Soon as he gets his scaly hands on something he's never letting that shit GO
sD: yesssssss i am interessssssted in your lusssssssusssssss hoarding
sD: sssssssso itsssss jussssst treasssssssssure
sD: in casssssssse you forgot i have tonssssssssss already
sD: sssssso becausssssse you bothered me with thissssss inconssssequental nookgunk
sD: enjoy thossssssssse undead
eE: UNDEAD?
eE: You telling me you sent undead to my hive GIRL?
eE: FUCKIN
eE: A
eE: I SWEAR YOU ARE THE FUCKING BEST
eE: Oh shit lost control of my quirk there for a sec but jesus CHRIST
eE: FUCKING
eE: UNDEAD
eE: Shit is about to get all kinds of EXTREME
eE: No wait fuck now's not a good TIME
eE: Can't get extreme when lizardpa's home he gets all antsy about extreme SHIT
eE: How about you send those undead to the flarping grounds and I'll meet them up THERE
sD: the thought of pisssssing off your lusssssssusssssss issss too good to wasssste though
eE: You remember what happened the last time you sent undead snake shit here with lizardpa home RIGHT?
eE: The desert was almost turned red with all that blood MAN
eE: We don't need another cold blooded massacre on our HANDS
eE: Unless I'm the one doing the MASSACRING
eE: 
sD: sssssssssssssssssign
sD: alright ill ssssssend them there
sD: your lucky thisssssssss isssss my half wriggling day
sD: again what wasssssss the point of thissssssssss
sD: it wasssss jussssst another rant with ssssssome ussssselesssssssssss talk about ruinssssssss
eE: Oh shit I almost forgot the point FUCK
eE: Yeah that wasn't all there was to it SNAKEY
eE: There was this weird ass tablet too that seemed kind of FUNKY
eE: Had tad these weird scriblings on it that I couldn't make OUT
eE: Like some kind of ancient foreign language you KNOW?
eE: I could only make out one WORD
eE: SGRUB
eE: So I took a snapshot of it and I was wondering if you could have sM take a look at IT
eE: I'd call the fucker up myself, but he's had me blocked for awhile NOW
eE: What is it with everyone fucking blocking ME?
sD: itsssssss probably your charming wit
sD: itsssssss too much for mossssssst to handle
sD: and sssssssssure ill let him know or whatever
eE: Sweet thanks GIRL
eE: I get the feeling this may be important for some reason you KNOW?
eE: Or maybe I'm just way too bored since we've had nothing else to do in so long other than watching you and HH go at it all the TIME
-- excitableEgotist [eE] sent file 'Weirdasstablet.jpg' to serpentineDecadence [sD] --
sD: thissssssss issssss complete gibberissssssssssh
sD: sM will be pisssssssssed at me for ssssssending sssssuch fuckery
sD: itssssssss not even remotely got anything to do with hissssssssssssssss interesssssstssssssss
eE: Well from my point of view he hates most of us already so what have you got to LOSE?
eE: And he seems to be the braniest out of all of us so I guess I think he's the most QUALIFIED?
eE: I can't really think of anyone else to send this TO
eE: Unless you can suddenly decipher ancient language bullshit with those little eyes of YOURS
eE: Oh by the way I got you a present for your wriggling day just NOW
eE: It should be there within the next few seconds or SO
eE: 
sD: my lussssssssusssss already sssssswallowed it whole
sD: no idea how you were able to ssssssssend that flying
eE: She WHAT
eE: Oh FUCK
eE: I mean DAMN
eE: Well there goes all my hard work ahahahaHA
eE: Anyway gotta split see you later snake girl PEACE
-- excitableEgotist [eE] ceased trolling serpentineDecadence [sD] --


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 29, 2011)

*>: Be the other troll.*



WHOA! Okay hold the phone, sit your ass down and strap on your safety belt because shit is about to get EXTREME. It is a well known fact that anything involving this young troll can and will be hazardous to your health. For that very reason we implore you to either stop trying to be him or at the very least wear as much protective gear as you can. And quite possibly obtain the best life support. Now, what is this young troll's name?

*>: Enter name.*



Your name is Gediiz Zafer and you are quite possibly the most awesome troll ever to be brought into existence. Of course this delusion is yet another side effect of your completely egotistical mind. It is quite hard to find a bigger narcissist on Alternia than you and you're proud of that fact, because you like to be the best. Being the best suits you best.

You have a vast number of interests. All of which fall into the DANGEROUS category. You like dangerous things. You like that rush of adrenalin and unknowing of whether you'll make it out alive, or at the very least in one piece. In fact you like it better when things go wrong, because then you get the experience the thrill of wondering whether you'll live through it or not. Some might consider you a masochist. They simply don't understand the feeling of being high on excitement. You also engage in FLARPing of the dangerous variety. Most of your team members have quit due to a certain incident, but team EXTREME remains alive and well.

You like to bother your other friends and rant on and on about how much better you are than them, even when they have purer blood than you. You don't care much for the color of others' blood. Not extreme enough to hold your interest. Even though you often rip on your friends you love them because no one else would bother to put up with you.

Your Trolltag is excitableEgotist and you Speak in a manner which demonstrates just how utterly awesome you ARE. What will you do?

*> Answer SerialSatanist.*


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 29, 2011)

--serialSatinist [sS] began trolling excitableEgotist [eE]--

*Spoiler*: __ 




sS: [Hey eE.] 
sS: [I have a query f0r y0u]
sS: [Hell0 ?]
eE: Woah okay hey GIRL
eE: Rare for you to message me, but it's cool I guess I mean I have to expose more of you to my awesome AURA
eE: So what's this query you're all up and talking about HUH?
sS: [Ahh yes aura.....]
sS: [1 was w0ndering]
sS: [D1d y0u by any chance rec1ve a new game from a eccentric r0yal bl00d ?]
eE: New GAME?
eE: No can't say I have, this is UPSETTING
eE: When there are new games they should always be brought to me I need to school bitches in all the GAMES
eE: All of THEM
eE: So what's this game CALLED?
eE: :\?
sS: [Yes sch00l b1tches 1ndeed]
sS: [1'm sure th0se flarping campaigns have m0lded y0u int0 the tr0ll y0u are n0w]
sS: [unf0rtunatley]
sS:[ I digress, the name of the game is SGRUB]
eE: SGRUB?!
eE:...
eE: Sounds cool I need to get my hands on that SHIT
eE: For some reason I get the feeling I should know this name, but whatever I don't care enough to REMEMBER
eE: I'm gonna have to hassle this asshole into giving me a COPY
sS: [D0n't y0u th1nk 1t's rude t0 call a rand0m pers0n an assh0le ?]
sS: [assh0le]
eE: AhahahahaHA
eE: Hearing you swear is kinda cool though you KNOW?
eE: You should do that more often GIRL
eE: Anyway everyone's an asshole no exceptions GIRL
eE: Even I'm an asshole in FACT
eE: The biggest ASSHOLE
eE: That's ME
eE: But at least I'm an asshole who CARES
eE: Even if you're all a bunch of rainbow jizz guzzling cufaces I love you ALL
eE: Through thick and thin that's how we ROLL
eE: Okay maybe not HH
eE: But she's a TRICK
sS: [sigh] 
sS: [1'm n0t really sure h0w t0 resp0nd]
sS: [This juvenile sh0wb0at1ng is s0 0verbear1ngly b0r1ng]
sS: [ Y0u st1ll haven't changed]
sS: [Suff1c1ve to say 1 th1nk we're done here]
eE: :\ Whatever you say GIRLFRIEND
eE: But trust me one of these DAYS
eE: You're going to  know I'm RIGHT
eE: The only person you need to love more than everyone else is yourself you KNOW?
eE: Because you can bet your ass they'll turn on you in a heartbeat if it benefits THEM
eE: Not me though since I need all you fuckers ALIVE
eE: Who else am I to show off to if you're all DEAD? 
sS: [Y0u talk ent1erly to much]
eE: You should be glad I'm gracing you with the sound of my VOICE
eE: Or look of my QUIRK
eE: Whatever this shit counts AS
eE: By the way have you noticed any weird ruins near your PLACE
eE: as of LATE?
sS: [ N0]
sS: [Why is this 0f any c0nsequence ?]
eE: Well two of them showed up out of NOWHERE
eE: Near my place and sD's PLACE
eE: I thought some might have popped up near you, but I guess NOT
sS: [Well there were s0me nerby hive ra1ders that had s0me strange hier0glphic text 0n them]
sS: [ I d1dn't capchalouge 1t 1t's r1ght behind me]
sS: [Y0u can 0pen up the view p0rt and 0bserve them if y0u des1re]
eE: Oh alright SURE
eE: Oh hey nice SHIRT
eE: 
eE: HMMM
eE: That is some weird looking text ALRIGHT
eE: Kinda reminds me of the tablet lizardpa brought ho- OH
eE: I knew I heard that shit somewhere before HOLD
eE: ON

-- excitableEgotist [eE] sent file 'Weirdasstablet.jpg' to serialSatanist [sS] --

eE: At the very top there's something that looks like it says SGRUB
eE: But maybe I'm just seeing THINGS
sS: [Y0u may be 0n t0 s0meth1ng]
sS: [Suprisingly enough]
sS: [ D0 y0u kn0w any0ne that can dec1pher the text ?]
sS: [Als0 th1s 1s a tank top, not a sh1rt]
eE: Whatever it is you'd look nicer with it OFF
eE: Haha I'm just pulling your leg keep that shit ON
eE: As for people who can decipher text, I have no IDEA
eE: You could always try one of the BRANIACS
eE: They might have gizmos and doodads that could decipher IT
eE: Or we could wait and hope sD develops some kind of magical spinning eye that can decipher anything it sees and copy all abilities the holder witnesses RIGHT?
eE: Nah that sounds like a stupid ability and whoever has that is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
sS: [Even though 1 sparingly dirty my tounge with such terms]
sS: [I must agree that pe0ple that have spinny copy eyes are most certa1nly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)]
sS: [Whatever that w0rd means]
sS: [Please, ask sD. Th0ugh 1'm n0t sure she l1kes me very much]
sS: [Y0u seem cl0ser to her s0 it's 1n y0ur best 1ntrest to ask her y0urself]
eE: She doesn't like anyone very much, but sure I'll ask her for ya GIRL
eE: Also ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is something that is not good and used to insult PEOPLE
eE: I don't think it really means ANYTHING
sS: [Well 1 guess we're d0ne here]
ss: [1've had my rec0mmended d0se of d0ucebag t0day]
eE: You can never have enough douchebagery in your life BABE
eE: But yeah I'll run this by sD NOW
eE: You take care of yourself or WHATEVER
-- excitableEgotist [eE] ceased trolling serialSatanist [sS] --


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 29, 2011)

*>: Who's this- what the fuck is he, anyway?*



A young wiggler seems to be standing in a circus tent that he cannot lay claim to owning, but he's also certainly not one for stealing.

Day after day, not many are special to him. This young wiggler's wrigglingly day marking him as six sweeps old went by unassumingly not too long ago with minimal festivities. To a troll constantly migrating and living off the land, life-threatening adventures become daily chores.

*====>: Enter name.*

LOUDMOUTH ASSHOLE

The young troll grins, amused, but shakes his head no. It appears that such things don't really get to him.

*====>: Try again.*

*Brooda Tartra.*

He seems to find the name befitting. He closes his eyes and smiles, ready for what will not be another quiet day of life threatening adventure.

*====>: Suddenly, exposition!*

YOU are Brooda Tarta. You have a wide variety of INTERESTS to suit you, first and foremost among them being MAKING FILMS OF QUESTIONABLE INTELLECT LEVELS. This is not a widely known fact, and you do not intend it to be. You do not have any interest in MEDITATION. Why would a troll even call that a thing? Come on.

You have a WIDE VARIETY OF FRIENDS WHOM YOU DEEPLY CARE FOR, despite their drastic differences in caste and amount of care they have for you. Your interactions with them often amuse you, even when (or perhaps especially when!) they attempt to belittle you. Some of them remain RATHER OFF-PUTTING, but you have a solemn policy of offering an OLIVE BRANCH to anyone and everyone; still, you tend to scold their more violent (trollish) attitudes. As such, some sometimes see you as A LITTLE OVERBEARING.

You are a bit of a MUTANT BLOOD FREAK OF WHICH YOUR KIND HAS NEVER KNOWN, but that doesn't really bother you that much. You do however make sure to keep your blood color anonymous via the color grey, mostly because of your vested interest in NOT DYING. You do, however, proudly display your ODDLY DUAL-COLORED SIGN, which is thankfully for you another IDENTIFIER OF ANONYMITY IN TROLL CULTURE.

You think life is a BIG MIRACLE, but you don't really care to make a deal about it. You think like to think it's an old habit left by an OLD FRIEND.

Your troll tag is *whimsicallyBelligerent*  and you prefer to talk *with 7arge emphasis on o7d memories.* Your quirk seems to hold an air of nostalgia to it, as do many of your habits. You decide it is time to check the progress of your friend.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 30, 2011)

*====> Troll saurianMachinist.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



-- whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] began trolling saurianMachinist [sM] --
wB: today a7ready fee7s different.
wB: don't you agree?
sM: >If by different, You meΔn Δ slight ΔlterΔtion from yet Δnother DΔy where I hΔve to listen to You go on Δnd on Δbout how wonderful Everything is, then yes. "Different".
wB: hah, sM, you're a card. but i fee7 7ike you know what i mean.
wB: my 7usus has fe7t changes in the wind. the others seem to be frenzied as we77.
sM: >I cΔn sΔy, with complete Confidence, thΔt my Lusus hΔs reported to Me nothing of the Sort. 
sM: >HΔve You considered the FΔct thΔt perhΔps it is merely thΔt the rest of your Lusii thΔt Δre sensitive, frΔgile and weΔk?
wB: nah, i was ta7king about our friends. seems 7ike something big is about to go down.
wB: and there you go again, taking my words 7iterally. ]
sM: >Δbsolution is the Form of Kings. Only the WeΔk cling to Δmbiguity. 
wB: i'm not a tro77 very interested in monarchy, or even in hegemony. i figured you would rea7ize that.
wB: but i actua77y wanted to know if perhaps you knew the source of our friends' cause for a7arm and stress.
sM: >?:Σ
sM: >Δs if the CΔuse of it Δll is Δnything but their own Infirmity
sM: >But let Us sΔy, For Δ Moment, ThΔt Δ third PΔrty is indeed the CΔuse.
sM: >Δnd thΔt, theoreticΔlly, I were to hΔve DΔtΔ that indeed supports these ClΔims
sM: >Why would I shΔre Δny of this Knowledge with You?
wB: sM, sometimes i get the impression you dis7ike me! ] hehe.
wB: i wou7d hope you wou7d acknow7edge my ta7ents even if you did, though. and my capabi7ity to benefit you.
sM: >I hΔve yet to ΔscertΔin whether or not You hold the cΔpΔcity to be an Δsset
sM: >But there is ΔlwΔys the Possiblity thΔt You are one of _Them_
sM: >Δnd thΔt is Δ Risk I do not wish to tΔke
wB: i 7ike to be7ieve i am not one of them, or one of those, or anyone.
wB: rather, may i not be one of everyone? the who7e is more beautifu7 than just the sum of its parts.
wB: but i be7ieve you wi77 te77 me what i wish to know. your nature leans towards se7f-preservation. am i wrong? ]
wB: at any rate, at 7east you have confirmed my be7ief that something is going down, hehe.
sM: >Preposterous
sM: >I hΔve done no such Thing
wB: amusing, and not in your usua7 manner. my 7usus has noticed you recent7y. your moving patterns are irregu7ar.
wB: we 7ike to keep track of a fe77ow migrant from time to time. ]
wB: but sure7y you wou7d answer me out of respect for our friendship, sM?
sM: >ThΔt is ridiculous
sM: >Mother should hΔve reported if We were being followed Δt Δny Time.
sM: >She hΔs never disobeyed my Orders before.
sM: >Unless
sM: >No
sM: >Impossible
sM: >ThΔt is completely and utterly Δbsurd
sM: >It is quite simply, irrefutΔbly ImplΔusible to even think It.
wB: re7ax. i can't contro77 your 7usus. p7us, doing so is terrib7e. i cou7dn't.
wB: it can just be he7pfu7 to have a "sma77 and weak" 7usus sometimes. ]
wB: don't you see the vested interest in he7ping your fe77ows, sM?
sM: >Of course You could not.
sM: >Honestly, the Possibillty of such an Δct hΔs never even crossed my Lobe Stem.
sM: >But if whΔt You sΔy is True
sM: >ThΔt Δll of the Lusii are indeed exhibiting similar IrregulΔrities 
sM: >Then there mΔy just be just thΔt slightest Possibility
sM: > ThΔt the Time for _the Reckoning_ hΔs come 
sM: >I must think on this further
--saurianMachinist has sent "413.txt" to whimsicallyBelligrent--
sM: >This is whΔt You hΔve come for, is It not?
sM: >MΔke of It what You will
sM: >In Δny case, the DΔtΔ is completely useless to Me without live Test Subjects 
wB: what is this, exact7y? and this reckoning you speak of, too?
wB: this a77 unsett7es me, and i'm sure you know how often that happens.
wB: my 7usus has on7y noticed this behavior from other 7usii before catac7ysmic storms.
sM: >You will Δll see
sM: >9uite soon enough
--saurianMachinist has disconnected--
wB: i suppose i wi77.
wB: as 7ove7y as usua7, sM. ]
-- whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] ceased trolling saurianMachinist [sM] --


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 30, 2011)

What a hassle. He'd just gotten done talking talking to Pheras and now he had to do it again. On top of that a certain someone was keeping a game from him for whatever reason. Of course he would have to go and find out why, although he already knew the reason. He was just far too good for the lot of them. They likely thought if they kept him from getting the game they would be spared from his extreme amount ass kicking tenfold. Oho, he would not let them get off that easily. If there were asses to be kicked, he would kick them. No ifs, ands or butts. But first thing's first, he had to see if little misssssssssssssss attitude would reconsider her disinterest in attempting to decipher the tablet. Even though he knew she probably couldn't no matter how much she strained her think pan.

-- excitableEgotist [EE] began trolling serpentineDecadence [SD] --

EE: Hey GIRL
EE: SS was wondering if you could give deciphering that tablet a crack since she thinks you'd be best suited for THAT
EE: Hey you THERE?
EE: ...
EE: If anything blew up it was not DYNAMITE

-- excitableEgotist [EE] ceased trolling serpentineDecadence [SD] --

Gediiz was somewhat disconcerted. After all, he'd sent her a case full of dynamite for her wriggling day that she could have used against her arch nemesis, but her lusus had ended up eating it instead. They were EXTREMELY volatile, but as long as no sudden force was applied to the snake it would be alright. For all he knew it may digest it before it even goes off! He really hoped it would. With her pre-occupied with who knew what he thought it would be in his best interest to go get that game. He made his way to his drawer and pulled out a box full of screws. He allocates the box of screws to his Strife Specibus and set the Kind Abstratus to Screwkind. Though this is his specibus of choice it's close to useless in actual fights. He simply likes to have it for ironic purposes. Especially when he's about to SCREW people over. ZING. Just in case he ran into any trouble however he placed his Sneakerkind Strife Specibus into his Strife Deck as well. Gediiz was quite fond of using his feet, both for fighting and for EXTREME running.

He made for the door, but stopped soon upon seeing his coveted Troll Johnny Extreme poster. A man after his own heart and the founder of The Thrill Seekers. A group of trolls who were unbound by the rules set by His Caligulus Emperor. They accepted all among their ranks regardless of what color their blood was and did simply one thing. Took things to the EXTREME. Every day was a fun day, even when their lives were at stake. No one knew what became of any of them. One day they simply vanished. Gediiz someday hoped to revitalize this illustrious squad of AWESOME DUDES and lead them to the promised land of extreme.

That was enough admiring for one day. Gediiz scurried downstairs, only to notice that his Lusus had once again left. Most likely to find more stuff to hoard. It was almost impossible to navigate around the living room with all the treasure and junk lying about. On the far right corner was his most prized possession. 



He couldn't bring himself to remember the name of this thing and quite frankly he didn't care. His Lusus always told him it was an extremely powerful mace used by the trolls of old that originally ruled the planet and gave life to many of the dangerous beasts native to alternia.  Yaaaawn. He didn't like maces, no matter how powerful they may be. It was always left on display on the counter, away from the rest of the cluttered junk. Finally he made his way to the door and swung it open.

"Time to go find me a new GAME!"


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

*>: Pheras open gifts*

Now that you were done with that annoyance, you turned you mind to more important things. And by that you mean gifts that you acquired.

First up was the gift from eE

*>: Open eE's gift*

That's rather impossible right now considering it's in the stomach of your lusus. Look at her all content and coiled up around your hive geez sometimes you forget just how unbelievably huge she is.

The gift was nothing important you suspect. Probably just another one of his 'EXTREME' things like he didn't send you enough of that already. Ah well on to the next one.


*>: Open Green present*

​You know this wrapping paper. Harlin sent this, much to your chagrin you have a zombie shamble over and open it. He's hit with an acid pie. That was surprisingly jester like for HH, but you've no time to dally on those points.

*==>:*
​
It's an alternian play titled "The tale of a young wriggler who embarked on an adventure after the death of his lusus at the hands of highblood wranglers. A heartwarming tale of friendship among the lower castes who transcend numerous adversities as they build a resistance against the condescension but are ceremoniously...." 

yeah the movie bored the living daylights out of you, you couldn't even make it through to the culling trials scene. You really do wonder about  Harlin's taste's sometimes, more often than you wonder about a lot of her choices.

*>: Next present*
Oh hey it's something from sS....

and out the window it goes. That was a rather quick revelation, seriously that was coldhearted even by your standards. It seems your disdain for sS has yet to subside and probably won't anytime soon. You doubt that gift will ever have any form of importance ever, even more so than eE's.

*>:  gift number 4.*
Oh hey it's that thing fL was talking to you about. That game. You're rather surprised. He usually offers you a blood transplant so that your color matches your status. You look the thing over 'Sgrub.'

*==>:*
This seems familiar...

*==>:*
Or maybe not

You ponder why that sounds familiar but ultimately leave it alone for now, you'll take care of the game the next time you and him chat. Whenever that is considering his schedule of transplants and other scientific horrors that even make you shudder. 

*>: check the final gift.*

It's something from pT

​
... yeah you're going to kill him. Screw HH and her stupid religion rules you are going to kill him so dead his lusus will die by proxy of how dead he will be.

==>:

Hmm? it seems one of your snakes has a final gift for you it's rolled up.

*>: Unroll paper.*



*Who'sssssssss thissssssssss assssssssshole?*​


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2011)

*>Hey now who's this mysterious character?*


Hmm, just a runic symbol depicting class and hemo color, perhaps if you guessed this trolls name they would stop being shy?

*======> Obnoxious Fanatic*

Hey now you better watch your tongue or you will lose it : ).

It's best not to test her just trust me. 

*======> Harlin Hashin*

That is correct, but due to your insolence this troll refuses to appear just yet, maybe next time be a little more respecting?

*======> Can we at least get a little background info?*

Sure that sounds fine.

Your name is Harlin Hashin, and you have quite the COLORFUL HISTORY. Ever since you were hatched you have dreamed of joining the ranks of the LAUGHSASSINS a deadly group of masked murderers that make up alternia's finest cadre of daggercloaks. But that is not all they are tasked with, for the Laughsassins also are charged with the sacred duty of putting on THEATRICAL RENDITIONS of Alternia's BRUTAL HISTORY. These performances have two primary purposes the first being to entertain, it is said that the grace and predatory beauty of an experienced troupe can move THE GRAND HIGHBLOOD himself to both tears of laughter and tears of sorrow. The second purpose is to EDUCATE, as lowbloods who are lucky enough to see a troupe of Laughsassins perform always come away with a stark reminder of the price of DEFIANCE, as stories of lowblood rebellions BRUTALLY and MERCILESSLY crushed are a regularity. This lesson is often punctuated for them by the jovial laughter of the SEADWELLERS and HIGHBLOODS in attendance, who see in these dances the HEMOSPECTRUMM validated.

But your Interests do not merely extend to the DANCE OF DEATH and to the KILLING JOKE, nay they extend to all aspects of the LAUGHSASSIN CULTURE and beyond. Over the sweeps you have masked an impressive collection of MASKS both plain and ornate, bizarre and beautiful. You have become quite attached to them and the idea of PERSONAS in general, as a result you are compelled to feel the particular emotion portrayed on your current mask and that emotion only. If someone tries to remove your mask or pressure you into a conflicting emotion the situation can turn quite UGLY fast. 

Over the sweeps you have trained both body and spirit by participating in various EXTREME ROLE PLAYING GAMES, indeed you have quite a fun time practicing your punchlines on PATHETIC LOWBLOODS, often leaving a delightful pile of bodies in your wake as you glided and danced through the rainbow sprinklers of spurting arterial blood. 

But the blood and the violence is not all there is to you, nay there is also a firm RELIGIOUS CENTER to your personality. While others regard the religion of the Laughsassins as WEIRD or STUPID, you regard these people as HERETICS destined to look on in eternal agony when THE PARADE OF NIGHTMARES finally marches. Of course who knows when that will happen, after all no one knows the hour or the day when the parade will finally march to THE DARK CARNIVAL. You try to enlighten your so called ACQUANTAINCES often on the folly of their skepticism but none are very RECEPTIVE. Oh well, the laughsassins and subjuggulators will laugh last you suppose, THEY ALWAYS DO.

Your troll tag is hystericalHeresy  ^^:  and you are compelled to enclose your words within the sacred symbol of your cast that you wear proudly on your clothes. :vv 

So now that your LONGWINDED EXPOSITION is complete what will you do?​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

*=====> Tell Us About Your Devious Plan.*

^^: Oh that : )? Just a simple ruse... a distraction if you will. Keeping the anonblood distracted while you pilfer what you need from him : ) :vv


--*hystericalHeresy [HH] began trolling whimsicallyBelligerent [WB]*--

*Spoiler*: __ 



HH: >
HH: ^^: How's my least favorite, annoying anonblood : )? :vv
HH: ^^: How you have managed to avoid being culled is a mystery that not even the greatest legislacerator could solve : ):vv
WB: i assume you are donning a p7easant mask today?
WB: perhaps even one that isn't needed for the act of killing. ]:|
HH: >
HH: ^^: ALL my masks are used in my line of work. :vv
HH: ^^: In fact killing with a smile on my face is always the most fun : ). :vv
WB: it's kind of funny, though. your masks. you ridicu7e me for being anonymous about my b7ood color, but...
WB: i've never seen your face!
WB: i had a dream once that i did. incidenta77y, in that dream, you saw my b7ood! heh. fitting, no?
HH: >;]
HH: ^^: Did I happen to see your blood as it was spurting out of your arteries : )? :vv
WB: indeed. 7ucky you, i suppose. or dream you, anyway.
WB: the disp7ay of violence was saddening, but since it was you, at 7east it had comica7 va7ue.
HH: >
HH: ^^: When you get brutally culled, wouldn't you prefer it to be in a humorous manner? :vv
WB: is that suppose to imp7y i wi77 be? anonymity isn't against the 7aws of the empress.
WB: at any rate, you must have had a purpose for contacting me other than to ta7k about this awfu7 cu77ing business. ]:\
HH: :I
HH: ^^: Lets be serious here for a moment. :vv
HH: ^^: You are a complete fucking pansy and in every way a disgrace to the Alternian lifestyle.
HH: >:]
HH: ^^: Of COURSE you are going to be culled, it is a inevitable certainty. :vv
HH: ^^: The only question that remains is when. :vv
HH: ^^: And by whom : ) :vv
WB: so be it, i guess. my 7usus and i have fe7t the wind and decided different7y.
WB: i actua77y had prepared you a present. perhaps it wou7d soothe your ki77er instincts? ]:|
WB: even if it won't, it fee7s important. it fee7s right with the atmosphere, heh.
HH: >:\
HH: ^^: That's your problem, that's ALWAYS been your problem. :vv
HH: ^^: Why would I EVER want to soothe my killer insticts? :vv
HH: ^^: They are the greatest tools my caste has. :vv
HH: ^^: Why don't you go ask a subjuggulator next time that very same question : ). :vv
HH: :I
HH: ^^: I mean one that ISN'T a complete fucking pansy like you :I :vv
WB: i asked the very best subjugg7ator there ever was, and you know it.
WB: i wish you wou7dn't ta7k of him that way. just because he was strong enough to 7eave that destiny behind.
WB: maybe your caste has a great potentia7 for ki77ing, but he be7ieved (and i with him) that our entire species had a capacity for great tranqui7ity.
HH: > 
HH: ^^: Trash like you and him don't deserve better. :vv
HH: >:]
HH: ^^: This reminds me of a play actually! :vv
HH: ^^: I'm sure you know which one i'm talking about. :vv
WB: yeah, i do. he and i and you all used to 7ove it.
WB: i was pretty sure the on7y reason you stuck around was because of our taste in drama.
HH: :I
HH: ^^: Pshhhhhh. :vv
HH: ^^: A newly hatched wiggler with a damaged thinkpan has better taste than you. :vv
WB: this comes as actua7 news to me. so why, then, HH?
WB: that's unbearab7e to even type. i meant har7in. why, har7in?
HH: :I
HH: ^^: My reasons are my own, I am not obligated to tell you. :vv
HH: ^^:.... Unless you reveal your blood type and are of the proper caste : ).:vv
WB: heh, that's a bit of a gray area.
WB: see what I did there? and you guys used to say i couldn't be funny. ];P
WB: but that's understandab7e, i guess. i can't force you. i just hate to see my friends devo7ve into things they are far too great for.
WB: especia77y someone 7ike you, so soon after he 7eft us. ]:|
HH: D:<
HH: ^^: I'm NOT your friend. :vv
HH: ^^: I'm not your ANYTHING! :vv
HH: ^^: Say something like that again and it will be the last time you say anything :I :vv
WB: we77, perhaps i'm not your friend, but you're mine. that choice is my own. ]
HH: >:[
HH: ^^: Shut your fucking mouth. :vv
WB: then what are you, har7in?
WB: are you going to ca77 us riva7s? kinda hard with me, heh.
WB: you contacted me, you wished to speak. the imp7ication is that even if our friendship isn't based around positive things, it is very much based on negative fee7ings from your side.
HH: >:X
HH: ^^: Is THAT what you think this is about? :vv
HH: ^^: Me engaging in some elaborate calignous tango with YOU?! :vv
HH: >
HH: ^^: heh. :vv
HH: ^^: Ha. :vv
HH: ^^: HAHAHAHA. :vv
HH: ^^: Who knew you could actually crack a joke. :vv
HH: ^^: You fucking idiot, I didn't contact you just to chat. :vv
WB: no. if you attempted something 7ike that me, i am fu77y aware i wou7d be dead right now for inabi7ity to provide anything to such a thing. sigh.
WB: i was speaking in terms of more p7atonic negative fee7ings. i can on7y hope that your misunderstanding was the joke.
WB: so what did you need? ]
HH: >:]
HH: ^^: To keep you distracted : ). :vv
WB: oh? a p7ot to ki77 me?
HH: :I
HH: ^^: It is still not your time. :vv
HH: ^^: You had something that I needed, and now I have it. I am sure you know what i'm talking about. :vv
WB: sM's fi7e?
HH: >:]
HH: ^^: WHO KNOWS? : ) :vv
HH: ^^: I did take the liberty of setting up a few death traps around your hive though, I advise you look before you leap for the next half a sweep or so, I hid a few of them quite well : ). :vv
WB: do not ca\\ this p/ace my hive ever again, har\in.
WB: on a a more p7easant note, if you had wanted something, why did you not mere7y ask? i wou7d've g7ad7y sent the fi7e or whatever e7se you needed.
WB: ki77ing instincts aside, the wind rides we77 around you.
HH: :I
HH: ^^: You and your damaged thinkpan will never understand. :vv
HH: ^^: I don't need to ASK you for SHIT. :vv
HH: ^^: I TAKE what I want. :vv
WB: hehe, you never change. your fai7ing and your greatness.
WB: if you did indeed take that fi7e, p7ease 7ook at very end of the textedit doc.
WB: i 7eft you a present, friend. ];P
WB: you know. the one i mentioned ear7ier. heck, you mentioned it too. a bit of my bad taste, hehe.
HH: ^^:....:vv
HH: :^^: You are almost too pathetic for me to kill. :vv
HH: ^^:... almost. One day I will take great joy when I send your pathetic whimpering self to that great cosmic freakshow in the sky. :vv



*--hystericalHeresy [HH] has ceased trolling whimsicallyBelligerent [wB]--*

That fucking grub and his lame ass jokes :I. Like you would EVER waste any of your precious QUADRANTS on some lame ANONBLOOD, that's one of the few things that aren't even FUNNY to joke about. 

*======> Who Would You Waste Your Quadrants On Then?*

:I
 ^^: That's none of your damn business.vv

Oh look you made her upset. Try not to let your SHIPPING BULLSHIT seep into your input okay? 

Maybe it would be best if you let her relax a bit when she is back at her HIVE before you bug her again.

Maybe then she will actually SHOW HERSELF.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2011)

*> Be the Seadweller Aristocrat*

Aristocratic Seadwellers? There are no Aristocratic Seadwelling trolls here! Just some seadwelling tro-JEGUS FUCK WHAT THE HELL IS ON HIS FACE IT'S LIKE A GOGDAMN SLITHERBEAST THREW UP AND DREW A FACE ON ITS VOMIT JEGUS.

*==>Narrator: Calm the fuck down*

Ok fine. Jegus can't a guy be creeped out by a guy with a dead ant for a face? 

*==>Just introduce him already*

Yeah, yeah. 

*==> Also can we get a picture of this douchebag? For all we know you could be exagerating this whole ugly bastard thing. *

No. Shut the fuck up and let me narrate this shit. 

A young seadweller 'troll' in a really torn up labcoat is standing inside the remains of a destroyed room. He seems quite unperturbed by the fact that the room is destroyed and water is starting to flood. Then again he does have gills, so it's no big deal. He clicks his mandibles, for want of a better term, together, and scratches his chin thoughtfully. What will the name of this young troll be?

*==> Glubhead Chumbiter *

That is a terrible name and you should feel terrible. The seadweller doesn't seem to mind though, and finds it quaint. You should still change it though, because it is a terrible name and you should feel terrible about it.

*==> Pterigos Fabius*

Much better.

YOU are Pterigos Fabius. As a troll of tyrian purple blood, you are part of the highest caste in the HEMOSPECTRUM and as such is heir apparent to the EMPEROR OF THE ALTERNIAN EMPIRE. This would make you a big deal, if you didn't find the idea QUAINT and UNINTERESTING. Instead you focus your interests not in preparation for the day you defeat the emperor and take your place as ruler, but in pursuit of SCIENCE, specifically the kind that involves a lot of SURGERY.

With the immense power of your GARGANTUAN SEA SCORPION LUSUS you have defended your underwater hive/laboratory against the various seadweller highbloods who would attempt to move up the HEMOSPECTRUM with your death. Often you salvage the corpses of your lusus' attacks and restore them to what they once where, except even BETTER. After all, every troll could use an extra arm or a liver that can explode at will right?

But it is not your fellow highbloods that you often find yourself engaged with. As heir you are aware of the plight of the lowbloods, and how many of them die due to the CULLINGS that are commonplace in Alternia. As a member of the highest caste you have taken it upon yourself to help those who are of lower blood than you. Of course, you do this by performing incredibly PAINFUL BIOLOGICAL EXPERIMENTS, which more often than not fail, sadly. In fact, more and more trolls have ignored your offers to grant them a better body, but you have not lost hope. You continue assist other trolls whether they give you CONSENT OR NOT. Because as a PRINCE of ALTERNIA you are obligated to serve your SUBJECTS, and more importantly advance the field of SCIENCE.

Your troll tag is fleshLord and you speak vid a strange akcent zat no vone seemz to get not even you.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



--excitableEgotist [eE] began trolling serialSatanist [sS]--

EE: So this chick totally came to me asking for a taste of my bone BULGE
EE: I tell you sis, women are CRAZY
EE: Crazy about me that IS
sS: [0f c0urse]
sS: [Wh0 c0uld res1st a d0uche 0f y0ur staure ?]
sS: [S0 what d1d she tell y0u ab0ut the text ?]
eE: Oh yeah that THING
eE: See she didn't really ANSWER
eE: I guess she must have been busy getting her juice all over the walls by rubbing herself to SNAKES
eE: You know how she is SIS
eE: Mention snakes and her panties get all kinds of WET
eE: It's like a torrential downpour in THERE
sS: [1'm n0t sure h0w comfortable 1 feel talking ab0ut th1s w1th y0u]
sS: [1 l1ke saucy secrets as much as the next g1rl]
sS: [But th1s 1s kind of creepy]
eE: CREEPY?
eE: Why would it be creepy I mean you do that shit too I bet RIGHT?
eE: Rubbing yourself off to some kind of SHIT
eE: Not snakes though that's her thing DIG?
eE: Speaking of which do you spray it all over the walls and wail like a banshee too SIS?
eE: If so you need to record that shit and put it up for everyone to SEE
eE: Comedy GOLD
sS: [Th1s conversation 1s making me.....]
sS: [Unc0mf0rtable]
sS: [C0uld we maybe pr0p0se the next step to take 1n d1cfier1ng the text ?]
eE: Oh you mean uncomfortably WET
eE: What's that feel like ANYWAY?
eE: Does it ever stick to the skin and dry OFF?
eE: Must hurt if that happens having to pull it off after it's all DRIED
eE: But yeah sure we'll address this tablet SHIT
eE: As soon as you tell me whether you wail or NOT
sS: [The thresh0ld of my nutr1ent chute is f1lled w1th v0m1t]
sS: [But 1n a strange way th1s 1s k1nd of funny]
sS: [Yet n0 less unc0mfortable and creepy]
sS: [Yet ag1an 1 must re1tera1te that we are wast1ng t1me]
sS: [C0uld we p0ss1bly change the subject matter ?]
eE: Okay sure we'll change the SUBJECT
eE: Do you prefer dudes or CHICKS
eE: Sucking Shlongs or Licking Snatches eh GIRL
sS: [1 d0n't bel1ve that's any 0f y0ur buss1ness !]
sS: [1 must say th1s 1s n0 l0nger amusing and at this p01nt 1 am thr0ughly 1nsulted !]
eE: Oh calm down sis I'm just having some FUN
eE: Though that comment reeks of kitty licking to ME
eE: So good luck finding your dream girl and spooning the night AWAY
eE: But yeah about this tablet ISSUE
sS: [Th1s 1s the 1ssue 1 would l0ve t0 be talking ab0ut]
sS: [S0 what do y0u pr0p0se we d0 ?]
sS: [1 kn0w of a sc1ent1st that may be able to lend a hand]
sS: [1'm n0t sure h0w much  kn0wledge he has 1n the f1eld of  l1ngu1st1cs   th0ugh]
sS: [1 als0 have a fr1end that has a f0ndness f0r 0ld mach1nery]
sS: [ Maybe s0meth1ng w1ll overlap]
eE: Oh those TWO
eE: At least I think I know who you're talking ABOUT
eE: Well you could try but science pants isn't exactly what you'd call a friendly DUDE
sS: [0 L0cket 1s a l1ttle repres1ed 1s all]
sS: [N0T 1N   WAY THE WAY Y0U TH1NK  !]
sS: [N0t that 1 w0uld kn0w] 
eE: Jeez girl I didn't even think THAT
eE: You need to get your mind out of the GUTTER
eE: Thinking about nothing but inseminal impregnation gap juices and all that SHIT
eE: Not cool SIS
sS: [Yup, the v0mit has m0st definetly passed the nutr1ent chute]
sS: [Yes but my other friend should be able t0 help]
sS: [I supp0se 1 w1ll contact h1m th1s very m0ment]
sS: [And please d0n't c0ntact me, 1'll contact you]
sS: [ 1 mean really, d0 n0t c0ntact me 1f y0u can help 1t]
sS: [L1ke, ever]
eE: Not be the one to get in the first saying about your hot BACKSIDE?
eE: I think NOT
eE: I will be talking about your RUMP
eE: When you finish your business with these CHUMPS
eE: Look forward to IT 

serialSatanist blocked excitableEgotist 

eE: FUCK


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 6, 2011)

Brooda sighed. After quickly leaping over a trap set in his large tent (landmines aren't funny, Harlin, heh), he rushed outside to check and see if he could catch Harlin as she left.

He couldn't.

As usual, she was being cagey as ever. It saddened him to know how much wasted potential was with her, but her behavior had betrayed her intentions. Tartra decided it was best to resume what he had started with sM.

The wind was blowing oddly, and it would not go unnoticed. He felt his lusus land on his shoulder, and he entered a trance.

Certain moments always had this quality of simply coming to him. They had only been wrong, once. And he was still unsure of that. That was the flow, that was the wind, though.

If it could be followed by even the most enlightened troll, could it truly represent the mechanism that is life?

It was time to contact a violent friend, but not Harlin.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 6, 2011)

*Brooda: Troll violenceMaestro.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



--[whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] began trolling violenceMaestro [vM]--
wB: he77o, friend.
wB: it wou7d seem today is not ordinary.
VM: WHAT DO YOU WANT ? AND WHAT DOES FRIEND MEAN ?
VM: FIRST TIME I HEARD OF SUCH A WORD .
wB: hehe, i see you're doing we77. ]
wB: the wind guided me here, 7ike much of my day. perhaps to dissuade the vio7ent from their ca77ing? ]:\
VM: I AM INDEED DOING WELL , WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP ASKING THAT IN THE 6EGINNING OF EACH CONVERSATION ?
VM: SEEMS LIKE A WASTE OF TIME TO ME . 
VM: AND WHY DID THE WIND DO THAT ? AND WHY SHOULD I CARE ? 
wB: we77, you're my friend. it's on7y natura7 i'd ask. i'm here for a77, especia77y friends.
wB: the wind exhibits the f7ow of 7ife. with tranqui7ity in your hemova7ve chamber, you can a7most go with that same f7ow. ]
VM: THAT STILL DOES NOT EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT A FRIEND IS .
VM: I ASKED SM BUT HE GOT ANGRY AND TOLD ME IT'S A STUPID EMOTION , IS THAT TRUE ? 
wB: a friend is someone you care for in a way that pierces your hemova7ve chamber.
wB: kind of 7ike a someone you can depend on, and they depend on you.
wB: i'm kinda a freak, though. i try my very best to 7ove everyone, and thus i'77 accept a77 as my friends, heh.
wB: and sM is just being himse7f. it's the greatest emotion, friendship.
VM: SO IT DOES EFFECT THE HEART ? AND IT PIERCES IT TOO ? 
VM: THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN INJURY TO ME .
VM: AND THE ONLY ONE YOU CAN DEPEND ON IS YOURSELF .
VM: NO WONDER THEY CALL YOU A FREAK , YOU CAN'T LOVE EVERYONE , YOU'LL HAVE TO START KILLING EVENTUALLY .
VM: ALTHOUGH I DO AGREE WITH YOU THAT SM IS JUST 6EING HIMSELF , I AM STILL NOT SEEING THE APPEAL OF SAID EMOTION .
wB: do you not 7ike having peop7e to respect and cha77enge in a way that is not negative?
wB: and i'm speaking metaphorica77y. it doesn't actua77y hurt you; in fact, i'd say it hurts more to 7ose a friend.
wB: and i 7ove everyone just fine! heheh, i'm not into the ki77ing scene, and i never wi77  be.
wB: maybe that makes me a freak, but i have a 7ot of friends, you inc7uded, and my 7ife is amazing. better to be that than miserab7e and betraying what's right, right?
VM: DO YOU MEAN RIVALS ? IF SO THAN I DO ENJOY HAVING THOSE AROUND , ESPECIALLY ONES THAT CAN PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT AGAINST ME .
VM: I USUALLY LET THEM LIVE IN THE HOPES OF THEM 6ECOMING STRONGER .
VM: AND I REMEM6ER READING ABOUT METAPHORS 6EFORE .
VM: I JUST NEVER THOUGH ONE WHO USES SUCH COMMON WORDS  AS YOU WOULD 6E A6LE TO MASTER IT . 
VM: AND YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL SOMEONE EVANTUALLY , OR ELSE YOU WOULD NOT SURVIVE FOR LONG .
VM: NOT LIKE I CARE EITHER WAY .
wB: riva7s? one and the same to you, i suppose. it's different from tro77 to tro77.
wB: i read a bit, but not very often. i have quite the 7ibrary at the moment... thanks to a friend.
wB: i am as 7iterate in the arts as anyone, from fi7m to music.
wB: and nah. i'77 7ive. and i won't ki77 anyone. it's in the wind, brother. heh.
VM: I GUESS SO , NOT SURE IF I EVEN NEED FRIENDS .
VM: I MYSELF ALREADY FINISHED READING ALL THE 6OOKS MY LUSII LEFT ME 6EFORE HE DIED SWEEPS AGO .
VM: WHICH REMIND ME I NEED TO GO AND 6UY SOME NEW ONES .
VM: AND IT'S RARE MEETING SOMEONE ELSE WHO IS INTRESTED IN THE ART OF MUSIC .
VM: WHAT KIND DO YOU ENJOY ? 
wB: fi7m is my passion, heh! i mean, not stupid movies, or tro// Adam Sand\er tier stuff. that's dumb, of course, heh.
wB: but my persona7 *qua7ity* fi7m-making needs to emp7oy a soundtrack. the c7assics work we77, usua77y.
wB: they tend to be suitab7e to fi7m, easy to get for even 7owb7oods, and have often been forgotten and thus seem to new to audiences.
wB: my persona7 tranqui7ity exercises with my 7usus tend to use them as we77. ]
VM: I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THIS TROLL ADAM SANDLER IS , BUT HE SOUNDS IDIOTIC.
VM: AND I TOO AM A HUGE FAN OF CLASSIC MUSIC .
VM: MAINLY THE WORKS OF TROLL MOZART LIKE HIS 40 MURDEROUS MOVEMENT .
VM: IT SEEMS THAT YOU HAVE A GOOD TASTE FOR MUSIC AFTER ALL , A SHAME YOU AREN'T INTO FIGHTING .
VM: WOULD BE A SHAME TO LOSE A FELLOW FAN IN A FIGHT IN CASE SOMEONE DECIDES TO KILL YOU .
VM: AND IS A PERSONALY TRANQUILITY EXERCISES SOMEONE TROLLS USUALLY DO WITH THEIR LUSIIS?
wB: nah, just me being me, heh. it's rea77y a g7orified hunting exercise without the awfu7 vio7ence invo7ved.
wB: and i'm not going to die. i imagine i'd be okay in a fight; i'm fit, i hunt regu7ar7y to great extents. i practice the tro77 martia7 arts taught from my 7usus, as we77. ]
wB: but fighting has no point. were such a thing to happen, i wou7d simp7y turn the other horn! ha. no fight invo7ved, on7y forgiveness, friend.
VM: HOW DO YOU HUNT WITHOUT THE VIOLENCE ? 
VM: AND WHAT DO YOU HUNT EXACTLY ? AND WHAT KIND OF TROLL MARTIAL ARTS DO YOU PRACTICE ? 
VM: ALSO TURNING THE OTHER HORN AROUND SEEMS LIKE A GOOD WAY TO DIE IN A FIGHT IF I EVER SAW ONE . 
wB: it's a practice hunt without such things. i ki77 the anima7s i hunt, as is natura7.
wB: i've hunted just about everything! so 7ong as it is not a sentient 7usus, heh. from musc7ebeast to krustacean.
wB: they are... specia7 martia7 arts. 7et's not ta7k about it. ]:|
wB: and heh, i guess. who cares if i were to die in a fight? rather 7ose my 7ife than my va7ues, friend. 
wB: but it doesn't matter. because i won't die in a fight.
VM: SO IT'S JUST LIKE HUNTING ? WHY NOT CALL IT THAT THAN ?
VM: AND WHAT KIND OF MARTIAL ARTS ARE THEY ? I READ QUITE A FEW 6OOKS ABOUT MARTIAL ARTS SO I MAY KNOW ABOUT IT .
VM: AND I GUESS HONOR IS A GOOD THING TO HAVE , JUST DON'T EXPECT WHOVER YOU ARE FIGHTING TO HAVE SOME .
wB: they are persona7 arts from an ancestor. i'm sorry, but it's a mark of shame to me. 7et's not de7ve. i can assure you, though; they'77 be in no book.
wB: that's true. it's funny, heh, you.
wB: you are among the most vio7ent of our friends, vM, and probab7y one of the most mora7 despite it.
wB: i 7ike it. quaint, funny, haha funny.
VM: WELL , MAY6E I'LL GET TO SEE IT IN PERSON IF WE EVER GOT INTO A PRACTICE FIGHT ? I ADMIT THAT I'M INTRESTED IN SEEING IT NOW .
VM: AND WHAT DOES FUNNY MEAN ? IS IT ANOTHER EMOTION LIKE FRIENDSHIP?
VM: AND I SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH 6EING 6OTH MORAL AND TO ALSO LIKE FIGHTING .
wB: i just wish no one had to die. ]:|
wB: funny is just the state, of we77, finding something amusing enough to 7augh at.
VM: WELL , NOT EVERY FIGHT RESULT IN DEATH .
VM: HENCE WHY I SAID WE SHOULD HAVE A PRACTICE MATCH .
VM: ALSO I'VE NEVER 6EEN IN THAT STATE , NOR DO I KNOW WHAT LAUGHING IS .
VM: THAT IS NOT IMPORTANT HOWEVER , WHY DID YOU CONTACT ME IN THE FIRST PLACE ? 
wB: i to7d you; the wind.
wB: i suppose a more direct question, though, is if you have noticed unusua7 activity from anyone as of 7ate?
wB: there is a bad wind coming.
VM: WELL , SM HAVE 6EEN RATHER BUSY WORKING ON THIS DEVICE HE GOT FROM SD .
VM: I DO NOT KNOW A6OUT THE OTHERS HOWEVER.
VM: WHY DO YOU ASK ? 
wB: sM knows, but my 7usus has observed strange activity, especia77y other wi7d7ife and 7usii in particu7ar.
wB: there seems to be buzz among our friends, as we77. sM sent me an odd text document that was sto7en short7y after i copied it to an externa7 drive by HH.
wB: my 7usus too has started acting strange7y; he has on7y acted in this way before a catac7ysmic storm.
VM: I WONDER WHAT THEY ARE PLANNING ,DID YOUR LUSII TELL YOU ANYTHING ABOUT IT?
VM: ALSO I SEE THE LAUGHSASSIN MANAGED TO OUTSMART YOU YET AGAIN.
VM: AS TO 6E EXPECTED FROM SOMEONE AS SKILLED AS HER . 
VM: 6UT ANYWAY , WHAT DID THE TEXT DOCUMENT CONTAIN ? THE ONE THAT SM SENT FOR YOU .
wB: my 7usus doesn't seem to know either.
wB: and har7in never has to outsmart me! she's my friend; sometimes i wish she wou7d just ask. i even 7eft her a note with the fi7e as a present, heh.
wB: odd things. trans7ations, runic symbo7s. nothing that is my expertise. ramb7ings.
wB: he mentioned some reckoning thing, as we77. apparent7y important.
VM: I SEE , WELL IF YOUR LUSII DOESN'T KNOW THAN I'M NOT SURE WHO WILL .
VM: AND THAT DOES EXPLAIN WHY SM 6URROWED THOSE BOOKS FROM ME , HE IS PRO6A6LY WORKING ON THOSE SYM6OLS .
VM: SO IS THAT ALL YOU WANTED TO ASK ? 
wB: that was the secondary thing! i just wanted to know if my friend was okay. ]
wB: i wi77 see you, vM. you probab7y don't know it, but this has been en7ightening, thank you.
wB: goodbye. ]
VM: WELL SEEING HOW EASY YOU ARE TO USE AS LONG AS SOMEONE CALLS YOU THEIR FRIEND , THAN I MIGHT CONSIDER 6EING YOURS .
VM: IF HH SEES A USE IN YOU THAN IT MIGHT BE WORTH IT .
VM : FAREWELL .
VM: friend . 
wB: har7in ca77 me usefu7?
wB: that is a joke she wou7d app7aud. and probab7y murder you for. ]:X
--[whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] ceased trolling violenceMaestro [vM]--
VM: I NEVER SAID SHE SAID THAT YOU IDIOT .
VM: AND AT LEAST SHE WOULD PUT A 6ETTER FIGHT THAN YOU .
--[ViolenceMaestro [VM] ceased trolling whimsicallyBelligerent [wB]--


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 6, 2011)

Enlightening, but now it would seem Harlin would get to do her part. She was truly a great friend, to be able to prompt what would surely make Brooda's search soon over.

Brooda's fingers glided across his keyboard. His lusus began to fly away, singing as it left, showcasing its majestic beauty. Brooda could only smile as he opened the next conversation to be had.

*Brooda: Troll serpentineDecadence.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




--[whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] began trolling serpentineDecadence [sD]--
wB: he77o, friend! ]
sD: yesssssssssss what isssssss it
sD: alssssssso im not your friend
sD: ive not yet tried to ssssssslaughter you with extreme prejudiccccccccccccce
wB: hah, different definitions of friend, i assure you. i'm the other kind of friend.
wB: hopefu77y the kind you don't kill and that wi77 one day convince you ki77ing is wrong? ];D
sD: going to ssssssssay no anonymousssssss blood
sD: essssspecially asssss long asssssss that laughssssssssasssssssin breathessssss
sD: sssssso what issss it you want
wB: more vio7ence. ]:|
wB: but i wanted to check on some of my friends, particu7ar7y those the wind rides with today.
wB: you among them.
sD: the wind blowsssss every day here
sD: itsssss the desssssssssert
sD: theressss nothing ssssssspecial about it theresssss no ssssssandssssstorms here
sD: ssssso what are you on about ive got a half sssssssweep to enjoy
wB: i fear we a77 have much 7ess time than a ha7f sweep if my 7usus and the conc7usions i've drawn from others are correct.
wB: our friends and 7usii are a77 behaving strange7y, reminiscent of the behavior that takes p7ace in wi7d7ife before the most horrid of storms.
wB: i am visib7y unsett7ed by such things. i wanted to know what you knew.
sD: nothing much and our accquaintancesssssss alwayssssss act weird
sD: and mossssst act like wildlife asssss well
sD: essssspecially eE and sS
wB: not our friends! ]XD
wB: i meant our 7usii are behaving 7ike a storm is coming.
wB: our friends are simp7y acting odd. odder than usua7. is there something you're not te77ing me?
sD: whatssssss there to tell the only sssssstrange thing isssss thissssss tablet eE ssssssent me asssking me to decipher it 
sD: bunch of hieroglyphic gibberissssssssh
wB: te77 me. does the word "reckoning" mean anything to you?
sD: itsssssssss one of the wordsssssss on the tablet
sD: one of the few that makessssss sssssssensssssse
sD: sssssssoundssssssss like one of harlinssssssss ssssssssssstupid religion thingssssssss
wB: i suppose you haven't ta7ked to sM about this, have you?
sD: why sssssshould i
sD: im not into hisssssss consssstant chatter about ancient machinesssssss and sssstuff
wB: he provided me with a text document that i am certain is re7ated to the runic symbo7s eE sent you.
wB: he mentioned some "reckoning" as we77. i think he's had more 7uck in some of the trans7ation. perhaps it cou7d he7p?
sD: what doessssss he know about hieroglyphicsssssss
sD: onccccccce he tried sssssscavaging my ruinssssss and nearly died to death trapsssss caussssse he couldnt tell north from ssssssssouth
wB: it's very possib7e they are a7ternate findings that cou7d aid you. at any rate, i know you have a vested interest in this, friend. ]
sD: i have vesssssted interesssst in getting back to my half wriggling day
sD: alsssssso in finding out who thissssssss assssshole my sssssssnake got me issssss
sD: then theresssssss this game fL sssssssent me
wB: perhaps it wou7d motivate you to know that har7in has sto7en a copy of sM's text document and is probab7y trying to research it at her own behest.
wB: sure7y you wou7dn't want to be surpassed in an area that is c7ear7y your expertise.
wB: assho7e? game? from f7? oh 7ord. how many 7owb7oods did he ki77 now? ]:\
sD:...
sD: sssssssshe did what
sD: zzzzzzzzzzzhe did what
sD: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZHE DID WHAT
wB: sto7e sM's text document. she is probab7y on her own quest to discover the meaning of its ramb7ing.
sD: that zzzzzzztupid jezzzzzzzter izzzzzzznt beating me in my own game
sD: onzzzzzzzzzze i finizzzzzzzh thizzzzzzzz converzzzzzzation expect that tablet decoded
wB: and with sM's document, i cou7d give you the resources to make that rea7ity.
wB: but i'd 7ike two favors, friend. if it's okay.
sD: what isssss it
sD: if you need sssssssomeone culled i can do that in my ssssssleep
wB: i want you to c7arify on that "assho7e" and the game f7 sent you. as we77, i'd 7ike to be the first to hear about the trans7ations of those g7yphs.
wB: fair enough terms? ]
wB: and cu77ing? i'm tempted to ask that you refrain from it as much as possib7e as a request to end a77 requests. it saddens me to hear of it. ]:\
sD: assssshole yeah
sD: thisssssss douche
sD: hessssss holding thissssss sssssssmall lussssssussssssss
sD: got thisssssss pretentioussssss smile on
sD: i dont know why but looking at his golden lockssssss makesssss me want to ssssay crickey
sD: not even counting that hessssss got no hornsssss or gray ssssssskin
sD: assss for the game
sD: not much to ssssssay haven't ssssstarted it yet
sD: called sssssssssssssssssssssssgrub
wB: perhaps you cou7d convince f7 to fina77y show himse7f to me? or is that too much to ask.
wB: ta7k of this game doesn't ride we77 with the wind at a77. ]:|
wB: at any rate, i'm sending the text fi7es now. i assume the bargain of a77owing me to know first is fine?
sD: who elsssse would i tell
sD: eE
sD: hessss probably forgotten about it already
wB: thank you ]
--whimsicallyBelligerent [wB] has sent "413.text" to serpentineDecadence [sD]--
sD: thissssss
sD: thissss actually makessssss sssssssensssse
wB: how 7ong do you need to trans7ate it, you think?
sD: an hour topssssssssss
sD: maybe longer if i forgot the hieroglyph in my modusssss for that tablet
wB: somehow i think har7in's pursuit in deciphering the meaning of a77 this wi77 motivate your memory. ]
sD: did i ssssssay hour
sD: fifteen minutessssss
wB: contact me when you're finished, friend. ]
--whimsicallyBelligerent has become idle--


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2011)

*Pharas: One up*

wB was odd, even by your list of trolls you knew standards. But that wasn't what was important right now. No Harlin was trying to upstage you again, but this wasn't one of those negligible murder plays, this was a specialty, one of your specialties.

14:30

You slam your recuprecophagus in rage as you jump out. Your tech snakes had already converted the text file into pages for you to work with. What would you do without them, they were savvy beyond their years, much more than you were with computers.

14:00

*Pharas: Call Lusus*

She doesn't take much time as you back flip out the window and slide down her long back into the bottom room of your hive. It'd be a pretty cool scene if not for the fact that your half wriggling day was almost completely ruined

13:00

*Pharas: fetch tablet*

You open your modus, it's impossibly old and impossibly hard to use, unless you know hieroglyphs, it's a good thing that you do. Because if you didn't you'd get a face full of booby trap, which you've had enough of for one lifetime.

12:35

*==>:*

Well shit wrong one those poison darts almost hit too.
10:55

*==>:*

There it is. you waste no time with fanfare as you slide the tablet next to the pages and get to work.

7:00

*sD: Decipher*

Word  for word

picture for picture

cipher for cipher

As you translate at the speed of oneupping sassy clowns you quickly lose your temperament as it s replaced by  uncertainty and finally disconcerting revelation.

3:00

*Pharas: return*

You slowly amble up the stairs not bothering your lusus who looks at your downtrodden face. This isnt good news, hell this is terrible news not just for you but for everyone and everything.

-1:00

*sD: continue trolling wB*

*Spoiler*: __ 



sD: anonblood i think i have the anssssssswer
sD: itssssss kind of disssssconcccccccerting
--whimsicallyBelligerent has ceased being idle--
wB: hm?
wB: how so?
sD: itssssss kind of in the end of the world not haha jessssster bullsssssshit kind of way
sD: actually itsssss exactly like that
wB: wait. what!?
wB: the end of a77 tro77 7ife? an apoca7pyse?
sD: yeah letsssss go with that
sD: though it sssssoundsssss more like meteorsssssss tonssss of meteorsssss
sD: alssssssso itd probably jussssst be usssss kidsssss
wB: we have to save our friends. we have to.
wB: maybe f7 can he7p us. he's in 7ine for the throne, damn it.
sD: itsssss not jusssst that though
theresssss talk about sssssssome ssssssalvation
sD: a program sssssssburb or ssssssomething
wB: a program? 7ike a game?
sD: i dunno
sD: itsssssssssssss all code and garbage
sD: thissssss isssssssnt how i want to sssssspend my half wriggling day
wB: we must 7ive here. the wind may be bad today, but i've fe7t its future.
wB: and not on that note, i know we are dicussing perhaps all of our and our friends' deaths, but my 7usus is going to your desert with the intent of dropping off your gift.
wB: forgive the 7ateness. ]:|
sD: ive no idea what thisssssss wind isssss about but here
-- serpentineDecadence has sent 314.text to whimsicallyBelligerent--
sD: read it for yourssssssself
wB: death by meteor. extinction. admitted7y that doesn't make sense with the majority of a7ternia's f7eet off-wor7d, but...
wB: a sudden random barrage of meteors seems supernatura7. it wou7dn't be a 7eap to assume this cou7d be the end of tro77 7ife, at 7east to me. a77 of this is odd.
wB: norma77y i wou7d treat this as the ramb7ing of ancients, but... i don't know. ]:|
wB: it fee7s wrong. evi7, a7most.
sD: i dont know about evil bu
--serpentineDecadence has disconnected--
wB: shit!
wB: pheras? p7ease be okay. ]:\
--serpentineDecadence has reconnected--
sD: okay 
sD: um
sD: a meteor just kind of sssssmashed a waysssss away and
sD: oh gog oh crap oh gog
sD: i got to 
--serpentineDecadence has disconnected--


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

*======> Wait this does not look like a hive*

Because it's NOT stupid. Miles and miles away from that loser anonblood's 'hive' but not quite back to your own yet. You are still in the *ALTERNIAN WILDERNESS*.

*======> How are you miles away that fast?*

^^: Trade secret : ) :vv

*======> And what are we doing here? *

Well as Harlin was on her way home she spotted out of the corner of her eye a FOOLISH LOWBLOOD invading her turf. Advancing far too close to the hive of a certain TROLL you offer protection too. And.... well you know how this has to end.

*======> Violently?*

^^: Of course! Dad needs a snack anyways : ):vv

Time to begin the hunt then.​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

*>Be:sS*



Now who is this young troll girl sitting alone in a dark room ? She seems to be prompting some sort of name assignment. She points directly above her head so you can assign her name. Well what is ?

*
>:Enter Name *
*
Masochist Hoebag
*

She laughs in a surprisingly unironic sense, almost as if she was actually tickled by the fact you just insulted her. What a Masochist.......

For being such a good sport you decide to give her a better, cooler name, right out of one of your Japanese mangas !

*
Dionisia Deyanira 
*

You are Dionisa Deyanira, you how a plethora of interests. You love being amazingly FABULOUS; you like to believe you are one of the most fashionable trolls in existence, you may very will might be. You also have a love for delivering dark JUSTICE to the trolls you feel deserve it. They methods of retribution usually involve   TORTURE or DEATH, but that's not really good table conversation either is it. You are also a bit of a romantic, but you are embarrassed to admit it. There is one girl in particular  that gives you shit over it all the time.

You stand in your respite block of your hive. Which is better then what most low-bloods have especially someone as LOW as you. You stand in a average sized castle which you obtained through nearly losing your precious little life. 

So, what will you do ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

*HH: Begin The Hunt*

This poor bastard caught her on a bad night. She needed something to cheer her up and a quick and painless death of some insolent peasant wouldn't suffice. No he would get the full treatment tonight. She waited until the fool went further into the forest before tailing him, melting away into the shadows. And this is when the fun would truly start.

Darting from tree to tree, shadow to shadow Harlin began inching closer and closer to her prey. Once or twice slowing down just a bit, exposing herself for the extra half second or so needed to appear as a blur in the corner of her prey's eye, nervously he glanced back to look  for a phantom no longer there. His paranoia was building, it would make him sloppy, remove any edge he may have, essential when dealing with potential psychics like this one. 

The gap between the two of them was getting shorter and shorter, it was almost time to strike. She let a soft chuckle escape from her lips, soft enough that her prey wouldn't be sure if he imagined it. 

It freaked him out alright, he touched his hands to his head and began to summon psychic energy in the direction from where the voice came from, but even if he got the blast off Harlin was already on the opposite side of the forest and now it was time to strike.

But with what? Things could get ugly if her throwing knife didn't land exactly right, and she couldn't poison this one, she needed his corpse to feed to her dad. Really that left only one option, she grabbed the black and white silk rope that hung at her side, switching to her strife specibus to garrote-kind, and began wrapping it around her two hands.

When the lowblood was done with his light show she moved almost without sound and crept up to within inches of him, waiting for him to exhale before bringing the silk rope around his chitinous windhole. His surprise and horror were almost comically apparent on his face as she tightened her grip, choking off his air supply and knocking him out in a matter of seconds. A few seconds more and he would be dead... but that was too much of a mercy, no not tonight. It was rare when a laughsassin got the opportunity to play with her target, when they did not immediately have to make a run from a cadre of vengeful friends or bodyguards. These were times to be cherished so she relented in her stranglehold and let his limp body fall to the floor.

She took a moment to examine his prone body, not much in the ways of looks, a few scars on his face here and there probably from less competent members of a higher blood caste than this measly fudgeblood, six and a half sweeps old was her guess. His psychic powers could be a problem when he became conscious again so she decided to be a bit... proactive. She extend his two arms outwards and layed one on top of the other, drawing a knife from it's snakeskin holster she plunged it down and the lowblood awoke screaming in agony.

She sat down on his chest to prevent him from moving too much, and to let him drink in the entire scene. To see his entire face turn cold with grim realization once he layed his eyes on Harlin's mask.

"^^: Hi! :vv", she spoke with a sinister tinge of malevolence. "^^: Have a nice nap : )?:vv"

He only responded with a condescending sneer. This one was proud... she would have to fix that. She twisted the knife that staked his two hands together causing him to howl in pain again.

"^^: Now now no frowny faces here, only happy ones! :vv", then she began to laugh. "^^: If you don't put on a happy face i'll put one on for you : ):vv", drawing a knife from its holster to make her intentions fully clear. He was visibly shaken by this threat but still he kept on his proud facade. "^^: Lets trade this boring tough guy mask for something more fun...:vv". He screamed, oh how he screamed as Harlin went to work, passing out from the pain once, but she roused him from his slumber and continued until she was done.

"What do you want laughsassin?", the dazed troll tearfully choked out, brown blood spilling out of the side of his face and pooling on the ground near him. 

"^^: You are going to tell me what you were doing here, and you are going to laugh. :vv"

"Laugh?"

"^^: Yes laugh you arrogant little fudge blood. As a kindness I will teach you how to find the comedy in pain, your pain to be precise : ). And I won't stop until you do! :vv"

It didn't take long, quarter of an hour about, for the little heretic to stop crying and yelling and to start laughing, his broken self laughed and laughed until Harlin was sufficiently pleased. In one swift motion she ended his pathetic life, the fudgeblood dying with a smile on his face wide enough to match the one Harlin had carved for him. Who said dying had to be miserable after all?

She learned all she needed too from her good friend, proudly picking up his corpse, she set off for her hive with kill in hand...​


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2011)

*Pharas: flip the fuck out*

You don't do that but your zombies and snakes most certainly do. Seriously these guys are just bouncing off the wall. I mean it wasn't anything too serious just your computer got trashed along with half of your room...

Okay it probably is that serious. And there's more meteors falling across the desert. Fiery deadly meteors. Well isn't this the snake's skin.

*Pharas: Take charge.*

Now this you can do with a single hand to your temple you focus the undead horde to start managing those sick unmanageable fires.

You know they're really an efficient lot when they're not you know shambling for thinkpan sauce. Just look at them go across that desert those flames are about to get managed they're about to get so dead the undead are more not dead than those flames.

You and your snakes salute them as they shamble out under your mental orders. GOG speed zombies GOG SPEED

*==>:*












Welp...

*==>:*

Who knew zombies were so flammable?

Who indeed young troll, who indeed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 6, 2011)

*>Stop being snake bitch. Be the cool dude.*

You stop being the snake bitch and resume being the cool douche. Through various shenanigans he has acquired the game of which you had been told. Finally, you get to school these fuckers right up the bone bulge with your insane gaming skills. Because everyone knows you're the best gamer on Alternia. You said so, so it must be true. In all the excitement you decide to bother the masochist bitch about it.



Chalk another one up for the trolls who've blocked you list. Oh well, she'd unblock you sooner or later. Because you know she can't live without you. You scamper across the barren fields and back towards your hive triumphantly, promptly passing your lusus by who had just hoarded a new object. It kind of looked like a meteor, but you don't really care enough at the moment. You prepare to set the game up, making sure not to leave it somewhere where you'll step on it. Damn little fuckers are so fragile. However, you can't make heads or tails of what you're supposed to do to install it. You're going to need a tech expert for this. Just then you hear something and decide to look outside of your window.



The sight is disconcerting. It would seem as though you have 39 seconds before the meteor impacts on your hive.












You begin scampering around your room wildly, all the while reciting the lyrics to 'highway to troll hell'. Because that is your favorite song. You captchalogue all of the items in your room, including the game and seek to escape and warn your lusus, but then you realize you are in a life and death situation and get UNUSUALLY PUMPED about it. Suddenly you see a bottle of faygo on your table and chug it down to give yourself a sugar rush. You feel as though your speed has been boosted tenfold, but that's just the sugar.

*30 SECONDS*

Your lusus notices the meteor coming in from overhead. He knows that the hive is done for and it would be impossible to save all of his horded goods. He would simply have to save the most valuable ones. He promptly uses his SPEED TENFOLD to clear out one fifth of the objects in the hive within ten seconds, including Val'anyr, the most powerful mace in all of existence. It was at that moment that he heard you scampering in your hive, excited about the meteor.

*15 SECONDS*

You wrap your troll Johnny extreme poster around your neck like a cape and proceed to slam the empty faygo bottle against your crotch repeatedly to pay respects to your fallen extreme brethren. This is incredibly silly.

*5 SECONDS, DOUCHE BAG*

Your lusus busts through the door and headbutts you out of the window.



A sacrifice has been made. The young douche, saved.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

You hear your a familiar ring from your computer.

*>:Answer Troll *



*Spoiler*: __ 



--fleshLord [fL] began trolling serialSaranist [sS]--
FL: I have heard many zings about you, young lowblood grub. Many, many zings.
sS: [Excuse me ?]
sS: [1F y0u d0n't mind me asking]
sS: [H0w d1d y0u 0bta1n my handle ?]
FL: Ze nobility of Alternia have zere ways. Ve are quite influential after all, my lowblood friend.
FL: By ze vay, vould you like an extra pair of limbs or a blood upgrade? 
sS: [N0 thank y0u I happen t0 take pr1de 1n my r1ch scarlet bl00d]
sS: [But thank you f0r the 0ffer th0gh]
FL:  A terrible shame. You vould possess ze prolonged lifespan granted by ze  natural superior vlood of ze highbloods. But if that is your choice,  zen who am I stop you?
FL: Still, upon your death you vould not mind if I use your corpse for SCIENCE?
sS: [N0t at all.]
sS: [The m0ment 1 d1e is when my b0dy n0 l0nger bel0ngs t0 me]
sS:[S0 y0u are free t0 c0nduct whatever perverse exper1ments y0u want]
FL:  A villing subject! How refreshink. However, propositiong ze use of your  corpse for my purposes iz not why I have contacted you.
FL: Zere is a game I vould like you to play with me and my associates. Zo you accept?
sS: [Why n0t]
sS: [L1fe 0n Alternia is start1ng t0 get m0n0t0n0us]
sS: [A game is certainly what 1 need f0r a p1ck me up]
sS: [When d0 we play sa1d game ?]
FL: In several cycles. 
FL: Zere are others who have yet to zend me zere confirmation, though I have already zent zem zeire copies.
sS: [I can't wa1t to see what kind 0f tr0lls will be play1ng the game w1th us]
sS: [Just 0o be sure this 1sn't another gamb1t  0f the emp1re to kill us l0wbl00ds 0ff all 0f aga1n 1s 1t ?]
FL: Not at all!
FL: Zat vould be a terrible vaste of troll lives. If anything, ze nobility iz practical. 
FL: Zis game is similar to a game of FLARP, but vid different mechanics. I vill send ze details to you along with ze game.
sS: [Unf0rtunatley I'm n0t fam1lar w1th the game]
sS: [1 awa1t w1th h1gh h0pes]
FL: An enthuziasthik lowblood player, how refereshink. 
FL: I vill send you ze file now.
*FleshLord sent *file/SGRUB.iso
FL: Vat do you zink? Ze instruction manual is in one of ze folders. I rekomend zat you look into it. before installing ze game. 
sS: [Th1s game looks amaz1ng]
sS: [But 1'd rather wa1t and be supr1sed]
sS: [1 feel l1ke my heart 1s go1ng 0ut and expl0de, sending bl00dy flesh shrapnel everywhere]
sS: [That's def1ntly the thing that is go1ng to happen]
FL:  I have an extra heart kompatible for lowbloods if you vish, Go ahead,  rupture your inferior heart so zat I may grant you a superior one. 
sS: [aww, thanks]
FL: It iz ze duty of ze nobility to look after ze kcommoners. 
sS: [Y0u really kn0w h0w t0 talk it up t0 the ladies huh fL ?]
sS: [Well 1t's best 1 prepare.]
sS: [H0pefully we get a chance to meet fL]
sS: [Y0u can sh0w me all the d1semb01ed hearts y0u want]
FL: No one has expressed a desire to see my experimentz! I look forvard to meeting you as vell.
sS: [ be seeing y0u]
FL: Very vell. I shall report to ze others of your membership to our little zession.
--fleshLord [FL] ceased trolling serialSatanist [sS]--


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2011)

*==>Pterigos: Attempt to do the SCIENCE!!!! Thing*

SCIENCE!!!! Thing? Now? Impossible! Not with the lab a total mess! And that was the 4th escaped experiment this cycle, we have better things to do than do the SCIENCE!!!! Thing.

*==>Pterigos: Do something cool*

It is scientifically impossible for you to do anything cool, as anything cool is obviously a SCIENCE!!!! thing, which can't be done right now because we're's too busy wondering where that last failure went off too.

*==>Pterigos: Hunt down experiment and put it out of his misery*

Why the hell would Pterigos do that? That would be totally irresponsible considering that there are other experiments that  need to be secured first. Anyway, it is for the best. Let the modified troll-lusus thing live in peace. With its improvements it shall surely thrive in Alternian Society! You swell with pride at the thought.

*==> Narrator: End shitty faux-MSPA narration.*

:/

*==>We're getting nowhere, just go back to the old narration style.*

Fine, fine. It was getting tiring anyway. :/

Ah, another day, another escapee. Well, no matter, Pterigos mused. There were more experiments that needed to be tended to, and it would be best if they were taken care of. Pterigos walked out of the laboratory, sealed the entrance and then finally activated the 'lab eject' button, usually used for emergencies. These days it was an efficient way to take out the trash. As heir to the throne Pterigos could afford to replace any portion of his hive however and whenever he wants, and that included upholstery. Though he didn't care for it much, being the Emperor's heir had its perks.

With Subject 17 gone, it was best for Pterigos to now check on Subject 21. 21 should have awakened by now, so this would be an optimal time to check up on him. Pterigos entered a small capsule on the wall, which quickly closed up. A surge of pressurised water coming from above pushed the capsule downwards, met by another surge of water that stopped the capsule at a level seven floors below the detached lab. Pterigos stepped out of the capsule and entered the nearest room. 

The room was empty, save for a tank filled with green liquid hanging just above the room, and a dais with a control pad resting on top. Pterigos approached the dais, and pulled a lever. The tank slowly lowered itself until it was level with the floor. There was a troll inside, no more than 6 sweeps in age, just like Pterigos. Subject 21 was a chocolate blood that had apparently survived a particularly brutal FLARP game. Pterigos never really understood the merit in such activities, but every troll was entitled to their own beliefs. A strange way of thinking for troll royalty, but Pterigos never really cared much for such things. 

No enhancements had been added to 21 yet, but Pterigos was curious as to what improvements could he make with him. Lusus fusion was a possible option, as was a blood transfusion. He was always curious as to what would happen if you injected multiple blood types into one troll instead of simply draining the blood the troll had now and replacing it with a completely new type. There was one experiment he has not performed on a chocolate blood though, so perhaps he could perform that one. 

By pressing a few buttons on the control panel, Pterigos was able to send a large cube-like device into the lab using the same capsule-lift system he uses to travel around his hive. A length of metal tubing extended out of the top of the tank, which was used by Pterigos to attach the cube to the tank. Another level on the panel was pulled down, causing a blue liquid to flow from the cube-like device into the tank.

Pterigos nodded. The experiment was going smoothly, but it would be a while before any results would show. He left subject 21 in the lab, the cube-like machine still pumping blue fluid into the tank. For now, it was time for Pterigos to check if he had any new trollslum messages.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

You must say that conversation left you in great spirits ! The troll you spoke with seemed very nice, albeit insane but no more so than yourself. The way he spoke made it seem as if their were more playing the game. 

You close your eyes and place your finger on one of your contacts, you are a firm believer of fate, as evidenced by your RANDOMIZER MODI which randomizes a number between 1&10 to decide what you get out of your deck. (obviously you fucking simpleton)   

You open your eyes to see who you picked. To your dismay it's_ hiiiiiim_. He wouldn't so bad if he wasn't so horribly blunt with his insanity. At least you keep it repressed like the Masochist Whore you are. Anyways I suppose you should get on with it.



MazinFireWars said:


> --serialSatinist [sS] began trolling excitableEgotist [eE]--
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That was.....something.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 13, 2011)

*Brooda: Suffer both emotional distress and physical harm.*

And suddenly we decided to pan out to third person.

Brooda falls over, suddenly. It turns out that was no ordinary landmine. Poison gas was in the air.

In retrospect, this would later be kind of funny. But it had hit at the worst possible time. Brooda fell out of his chair, crawling over to his medicine cabinet. Not many trolls kept such a thing, but Brooda had gotten used to Harlin's constant torment. He kept several antidotes simply for the chance that she might pull a stunt like this. He was, however, very lucky she had not intended to kill him, and thus not used a newer and more potent poison. If such a thing were to happen, his antidotes would never work.

Lucky, or intelligent enough to know the wind would tell him of such a time if he were supposed to survive. Sometimes he could not tell.

Brooda sighed as he pushed the needle into a vein. For a long time, he had been sad. Nearly seven sweeps old, and he felt like the message he had wanted to spread all his life had not reached even a single ear.

Well, there had been a single ear, but Brooda Tartra did not like thinking back to that time much anymore. Merely a perigree before his six sweeps wriggling day had changed him forever.

Brooda observed his surroundings as his vision became a little clearer and his heart less heavy. He swore that in the fumes of poison he saw Harlin's laugh in the fumes, as if they had been given form and shape. The same laugh from that day.

*Brooda: Remember.*

_"*What is this friend doing here, brother?*" said the subjugglator, clubs at the ready and eyes widened in rage.

Brooda Tartra sat on the ground, his best friend standing above him. He had just shouted his friend's name, apparently in front of his commanding subjugglator.

"*Brother, no, it's... he's NOTHING, MOTHERFUCKING NOTHING. LEAVE HIM THE MOTHERFUCK OUT OF ALL OF OUR SHIT,*" he said desperately and loudly, as if in panic. His superior grinned. He held out his club, his grin becoming ever more maddening.

"*Prove yourself, friend.*"

"*I...*" the young subjugglator's voice trailed off.

"*You've never had a motherfucking problem culling somebody, brother. CULL THIS friend!*" laughed the superior, throwing his club into the air for the younger subjugglator to catch.

Tartra's eyes widened. He attempted to move his legs only for them not to respond. For the first time in his life, he had been consumed by fear. The spectacle had attracted more of the killergy trolls from the encampment nearby.

Tartra heard that laugh as his best friend moved towards him, club in hand...
_
*Brooda: Suddenly remember your friend is in horrible danger.*

"*crap! i have to help pheras!*" he yelled, though in his quiet, monotone sort of way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

*>SS: Take a break 
*
You captchalogue  your GRUBTOP, and your CHAIR. You walk into the NOURISHMENT CENTER, and capthalouge  the THERMAL HULL(wrapped in a chain of course). Your lusus always loves a little plasma snack after flying for a while, especially a fresh  cold one.   

You walk upstairs to get some air, talking with that huge DICK always leaves you feeling a bit FLUSTERED. You take a long square shaped stair case to the top of the castle. 

You release open a hatch above you, you oversee the Alternia greenery surrounding the castle.  You can see the majestic yet revolting muscle beasts in the distance. The giant trees, housing many different lusus that would have looked amazing illustrated but that would be tedious and time consuming. 

You take a deep breath in and take in your surroundings. You start to wonder about the inner-workings of the game fL sent you. You wonder about how great it would be to play with some of your friends and even your enemies. You think about the past few sweeps and in retrospect they seem hollow. You feel that the game your about to play is going to fill up that space. 

A ringing takes you out of your deep thoughts. 

*>SS: Retrieve  Grubtop  *

You end up having to sit on a refrid- I mean THERMAL HULL, because your shitty  Modus works like that, you can't just retrieve what you want either. We'll most likely elaborate on that later. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





--excitableEgotist [eE] began trolling serialSatanist [sS]--
EE: So this chick totally came to me asking for a taste of my bone BULGE
EE: I tell you sis, women are CRAZY
EE: Crazy about me that IS
sS: [0f c0urse]
sS: [Wh0 c0uld res1st a d0uche 0f y0ur stature ?]
sS: [S0 what d1d she tell y0u ab0ut the text ?]
eE: Oh yeah that THING
eE: See she didn't really ANSWER
eE: I guess she must have been busy getting her juice all over the walls by rubbing herself to SNAKES
eE: You know how she is SIS
eE: Mention snakes and her panties get all kinds of WET
eE: It's like a torrential downpour in THERE
sS: [1'm n0t sure h0w c0mf0rtable 1 feel talking ab0ut th1s w1th y0u]
sS: [1 l1ke saucy secrets as much as the next g1rl]
sS: [But th1s 1s kind of creepy]
eE: CREEPY?
eE: Why would it be creepy I mean you do that shit too I bet RIGHT?
eE: Rubbing yourself off to some kind of SHIT
eE: Not snakes though that's her thing DIG?
eE: Speaking of which do you spray it all over the walls and wail like a banshee too SIS?
eE: If so you need to record that shit and put it up for everyone to SEE
eE: Comedy GOLD
sS: [Th1s conversation 1s making me.....]
sS: [Unc0mf0rtable]
sS: [C0uld we maybe pr0p0se the next step to take 1n d1cfier1ng the text ?]
eE: Oh you mean uncomfortably WET
eE: What's that feel like ANYWAY?
eE: Does it ever stick to the skin and dry OFF?
eE: Must hurt if that happens having to pull it off after it's all DRIED
eE: But yeah sure we'll address this tablet SHIT
eE: As soon as you tell me whether you wail or NOT
sS: [The thresh0ld of my nutr1ent chute is f1lled w1th v0m1t]
sS: [But 1n a strange way th1s 1s k1nd of funny]
sS: [Yet n0 less unc0mfortable and creepy]
sS: [Yet ag1an 1 must re1tera1te that we are wast1ng t1me]
sS: [C0uld we p0ss1bly change the subject matter ?]
eE: Okay sure we'll change the SUBJECT
eE: Do you prefer dudes or CHICKS
eE: Sucking Shlongs or Licking Snatches eh GIRL
sS: [1 d0n't bel1ve that's any 0f y0ur buss1ness !]
sS: [1 must say th1s 1s n0 l0nger amusing and at this p01nt 1 am thr0ughly 1nsulted !]
eE: Oh calm down sis I'm just having some FUN
eE: Though that comment reeks of kitty licking to ME
eE: So good luck finding your dream girl and spooning the night AWAY
eE: But yeah about this tablet ISSUE
sS: [Th1s 1s the 1ssue 1 would l0ve t0 be talking ab0ut]
sS: [S0 what do y0u pr0p0se we d0 ?]
sS: [1 kn0w of a sc1ent1st that may be able to lend a hand]
sS: [1'm n0t sure h0w much  kn0wledge he has 1n the f1eld of  l1ngu1st1cs   th0ugh]
sS: [1 als0 have a fr1end that has a f0ndness f0r 0ld mach1nery]
sS: [ Maybe s0meth1ng w1ll overlap] 
eE: Oh those TWO
eE: At least I think I know who you're talking ABOUT
eE: Well you could try but science pants isn't exactly what you'd call a friendly DUDE
sS: [0 L0cket 1s a l1ttle repres1ed 1s all]
sS: [N0T 1N   WAY THE WAY Y0U TH1NK  !]
sS: [N0t that 1 w0uld kn0w] 
eE: Jeez girl I didn't even think THAT
eE: You need to get your mind out of the GUTTER
eE: Thinking about nothing but inseminal impregnation gap juices and all that SHIT
eE: Not cool SIS
sS: [Yup, the v0mit has m0st def1n1tely passed the nutr1eint  chute]
sS: [Yes but my other friend should be able t0 help]
sS: [I supp0se 1 w1ll contact h1m th1s very m0ment]
sS: [And please d0n't c0ntact me, 1'll contact you]
sS: [ 1 mean really, d0 n0t c0ntact me 1f y0u can help 1t]
sS: [L1ke, ever]
eE: Not be the one to get in the first saying about your hot BACKSIDE?
eE: I think NOT
eE: I will be talking about your RUMP
eE: When you finish your business with these CHUMPS
eE: Look forward to IT 
--serialSatanist [sS] blocked excitableEgotist [eE]--




That was also a thing.

Good you can see your lusus making a way to your location.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 17, 2011)

Wait, something's not right. The way your lusus is wavering in the sky as if it's about to fall. Like it's about to about to collide with you any second ! 
*
>SSODGE !*

You barrel roll out of the way and managed to narrowly escape being hit by your lusus.

Your car sized lusus crashes into the fridge and gets tangled in the chain. The lusus' own weight combined with the refrigerator  send it hurling over the castle making it fall into the lower levels. 

*>SS: View Surroundings *

The top of the castle is plastered in the rusted blood of your lusus, if it was anyone else's you'd speak of how beautiful it appeared paired with the light of Alternia's moons, but when you look at it all you feel is worry. 

It looks like the chain that was wrapped around the THERMAL HULL is now broken, best to capthalouge it, you do the same with your grub top.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2011)

Pharas: Calm Rational thoughts.

This is proving rather hard with your snakes flipping out and zombies on fire running across your desert. You need to calm these snake boys down and you need to do it fast.

Pharas: Belly dance your way into their hearts.

That is both incredibly stupid and incredibly inappropriate. Though in the back of your mind you feel that such an option will be vital in the future, thus you save the possibility for a later date. But you've no time for dallying, mucking about, insert word for procrastination here. You've got to get things under control.

Pharas: Do the thingy

The thingy? what the nubchunking bucketsucking are you talking abou... oh that thingy. Why didn't you say that sooner, oh well no time loss, well not much considering your whole desert is turning into a sea of glass but that can be dwelled on later, you need to do "the thingy" now

Pharas: THE THING WITH THE MIND

Sure you can do that and quite quickly. You place a hand to your temple and focus, with apsychic quelling you calm snakes at a moment's notice, the zombies are lost to you, but nothing lost or gained really. If they come at you, you've got your strife specibi ready and waiting.

Pharas: show off your sweet kicks.

Literally, they are the sweetest kicks. You've got grieveskind and despite your lack of physical confrontation, like any good troll you know how to use your "round house kneecaps" with deadly force and precision. Now if only you could get in contact with someone, the others probably would know what to do about this kind of thing. 

Curse your lack of foresight, any good future troll empress should have a  contingency plan for world ends.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 22, 2011)

*=======> Enter a New Challenger*

What are you talking about? They aren't challenging anything.
​ *======> Enter New Troll*

That's much more likely. Now, what is this Troll's name? 
​ *======> Sadistic Quack_*

Oi! He's not sadistic and he's not a doctor, so that just doesn't make sense...
​ *======> Loktet Alapol_*

There we go!



Now let's find out more about this serious looking jade blooded troll. 

Your name is Loktet Alapol, as stated a moment ago. You are an oddity among troll society, in more than one way. The fact that your blood is JADE GREEN for starters. Also the fact that you are currently one of Alternia's few SCIENTISTS as from a young and tender age you have been interested in how all LIFE works. And how it doesn't.

You live in your cave where you and your MENTOR lived for several sweeps after your hatching, abandonment, and adoption. What? We haven't discussed that yet and you'd like to learn more? Huh well. He supposes you might as well know the story.

As was mentioned earlier, your blood color is JADE GREEN which is a rarity among your kind. Generally Jade bloods are well cared for and given to the care of a MOTHER GRUB, unfortunately for you though, when you wriggled your way into the world there were no mother grubs that did not already have charges. And so you were abandoned in the forests outside the BROODING CAVES. It was here that your MENTOR was passing by and collected you. He was originally planning on using you for some of his EXPERIMENTS, but as you grew out of your wriggling days and made yourself useful, he grew to treat you as an ASSISTANT.

In addition to your learning under your mentor, your Lusus, an Alternian version of what you might call a MONKEY on your EARTH planet, provided your thinkpan with the intricacies of TROLL SOCIETY. In fact, your lusus was the one who led your mentor to where you lay on the ground that fateful day sweeps ago.

As the sweeps past by, your mentor's tutored you in his research area and you grew up learning about TROLL ANATOMY, BOTANY, and various other things relating to how LIFE works. You were also taught how to use a KNIFE very skillfully and delicately. Such skill is required when examining a SPECIMEN that you wish to keep alive for a time. You have since learned how to simply use pressure points and your strength to disable your opponents as well. Useful skills both. 

What's that now? Where is your mentor? Well, he was dragged before a subjuggalator for experimenting on a rather important official. You were out with your lusus at the time, the clever monkey, and so when you returned to the cave where you to this day live, and found signs of a struggle you simply shrugged and started up your own operation. You are a proper troll and if the Highbloods say that you die, odds are, you'll die. You have taken precautions to avoid this though, these include building up a network of contacts in various positions within the hierarchy, having most of your specimen collected by a THIRD PARTY AGENT, and setting up an elaborate pathway to your hive. Said pathway is rather dangerous for anyone traveling along it, which is of course, why you have a SECRET PASSAGE leading to a little ways away from where the main entrance is. Shh though, it's a secret.

Anyways, enough exposition about yourself. Let's start this silly venture already.

Your Trolltag is *kevorkianCuriousity* and you speak *in a rather c7ipped and m?cking manner*. You were in the middle of checking on your experiments when this annoying prompt appeared so why don't you get back to that?​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

*HH: Return To Your Hive*

Macabre laughs break the silent night
To fill the hearts of all with fright
For those who perform the dance of death
Have come to see your final breath
Slashing, flaying and all the while
Performing their service with a smile


Harlin nonchalantly tossed the still warm body of the lowblood onto the ground just outside her hive, strangely she did not see her dad around anywhere, which made her feel a tad uneasy.... she rolled to her left just as a large serrated arm slammed into the ground, kicking up a small cloud of dust. She didn't even have to look back to know what had just happened.

Oh that dad of hers, always using his natural camouflage to try and get the jump on her,she appreciated his commitment to always keeping her on your toes and motioned in the direction of her recent kill, making it quite clear to her father that no he did not need to try and eat her again today.

Her mantmeleon of a father, gave a slight look of disapproval at the excessive fun Harlin had with his meal but nonetheless accepted her offering and began devouring his lunch in earnest. Her father always looked so grotesquely majestic as he was tearing into a meal, comparable in size to your average musclebeast his species were the typical lusii of the laughsassins. Their razor sharp serrated arms made them an exceptional companion in combat, and their natural camouflage and near 360 degree vision allowed them to hide in plain sight and serve as a means for a quick escape from sticky situations. Many a night had Harlin spent on her father's armored exoskeleton prowling the darkness for pray together, nice father daughter bonding experiences.

As of late she has regrettably had to leave her father behind to guard the home front against unruly prowlers. Next time though she promised she would take him out on the hunt, but that would have to wait until after she decoded these papers she had stolen from that fool of a troll. She refused to let any potential religious artifacts fall into the hands of such a peace loving heretic. 

Harlin was looking forward to this endeavor but first she needed to contact a friend of hers.​


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

>: Organize this shit

You try your damned best to do just that, you've got the science snakes sciencing their way into fixing your computer, you've got others removing debris and even more dealing with pushing the undead back, though most are primarily fixated on...


 flipping their GOG DAMNED SHIT AT ALL THESE FREAKING FIRES.

>: Deal with sick fires.

You get the snakes to sand throw all over those utterly epidemic flames. Sand proves rather good in managing unruley burnage in the most dire of times. B

But of course when another meteor hits, the sovereign combustion becomes the least of your worries.

Who the fuck knew sand was so damn easy to change states. What is this unholy concoction?

>: Pharis observe

You're observing the devilish sludge. It's like it keeps shifting between sand of a completely no fucks given nature to glass of the most pristine, god damn that is fucking beautiful.

If it wasn't for how much damnation this stuff was writhing all across your fucking desert, you'd take the time to watch in utter awe

But you've got no time for that, ad neither do your snakes who were previously wrecking untold ownage all over those burning corpses.

>: Pharis do something

You don't know what that something is, it's sliding in from all sides and they're just wading through it, those conksucking zombies.

It's like one giant fuck off flood

Grub gurgling greatwash

Risk that recupracoon if you dare river

no, it was more than all of those bullshit titles. And yet at the same time much less.

simply put it was 

*WICKED LIQUID*

>Do something desperate.

Yeah fuck this noise, you need help and you need it now.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



-serpentineDecadence [sD] began trolling hystericalHeresy [hH] -
 sD: how do you deal with the undead
 sD: correction undead thatsssssssssssssssss on fire
 sD: mindcontrolsssssssss not really an option for me
hH: > 
hH: Asking for my advice?
hH: Let me soak in the glory of this moment for a few seconds : ).
sD: yesssss yesssss glorioussssssss ssssssuperiority
sD: i am at the whimssssss of your intelligenccccccce
sD: really itsssssss mainly caussssssse of all the damned meteorssssssss
sD: a bit too bussssy multitassssking all my ssssssnakesssss to more important imminent death ssssstuff
hH: >
hH: What can take precedent over murdering some flaming zombies? 
hH: It almost sounds.... important ; ).
sD: did you misssssssss the flaming meteor pointssssss
sD: thatssssss rather important then theresssssss thisssss hieroglyph bullssssssshit
sD: and my main computersssssssss trassssssshed
sD: and im pretty ssssssssure dessssssertssssss ssssssshouldnt be turning into molten glasssssss
hH: >:\
hH: You are letting a bunch of hot rocks scare you?
hH: Come on I thought you were better than this.
hH: Also those hieroglyphs are GARBAGE. I checked them and I could not discern any important icons from them. Worthless squiggles and lines.
sD: thatsssssss caussssse you ssssssuck at transsssslation
sD: youre worsssssse than troogle transsssssslate
sD: i remember that one time you transsssslated a fucking manual about bucket ettiquette into heressssssssssy about the ssssssssseventh ssssssssolar sssssssweepssssss of purple bloodssssssss
sD: and yeah the rocksssssss are kinda sssssscary
sD: my sssssnakesssss flip out every damn minute and itsssss annoying reorganizing them
sD: they at leassssst know zombiesssss burning giant rocksssss are a new thing
sD: not counting my lusssssssusssssss feelssssss like being a lazy fuck right now
sD: ssssssshe keepssssssss complaining about sssssspicy food or ssssssomething
hH: >:X
hH: S-shut up about that you know I only care about the prophetical texts that was only a joke.
hH: >
hH: And tell your worthless reptiles to stop panicking, it's not like its the end of the world or anything.
hH: Then again they have more of a backbone than you so perhaps that is why they are about as calm as a herd of rampaging musclebeasts : )?
sD: bluh bluhssssss
sD: jussssst becaussssse i control other thingsssss to do ssssstuff for me meansssss nothing
sD: oh and about that world endssssss thing
-- serpentineDecadence has sent 314.text to hystericalHeresy--
sD: the highbloodssssss text are particularly out of character but itssssssss pretty damn consssistent
sD: like multiblood cassssste prophetsssssssss
hH: :|
hH: You expect me to believe this garbage?
hH: Who put you up to this? Was it mr anon again?
sD: yeah
sD: bugging me about how you were on your way to take it and sssshit
hH: :I
hH: So if i'm to take this at face value, you are telling me that today is the day we all die?
sD: oh wait it wassssnt wB
sD: wB wassss jusssst on my assss to complete it
sD: eE ssssssent me that trasssssssh
sD: id normally take it assss pure garbage
sD: but itsssss nothing from hisssssss zone of the world
hH: :I
hH: Like that asshole is trustable in the least.
hH: I'm starting to think this whole stupid thing is to mock me and my beliefs, that's low even for you.
--serpentineDecadence [sD] linked sD and wB log to hystericalHeresy[hH]--
hH:  D:<
hH: You... aren't messing with me are you? 
sD: not at all
hH: So these meteors will kill everything and you think this game will save our stupid circle of friends from that by transporting them somewhere else? Am I following this right?
sD: I dont freaking know
sD: Im not good with gamessssss and codessssss and ssssssshit
sD: i dont even know if itssssss a game
sD: jusssst the ussssual language thatssss not language but computer bsssssssssss
hH: :|
hH: Regardless it's pretty clear what the end result is.
hH: And that is why I am dropping out of this game.
hH: Get someone else to take my place I refuse to play.
hH: >:\
hH: You were thinking of bringing me salvation? Of saving me from certain doom?
hH: What a fucking joke. And not a funny one at that.
hH: You would deny it to me, deny me the prize of my loyalty and spirit me away when the day i've been waiting for all my life is here.
hH: You can all run like a bunch of cowards from the fireworks that herald the nightmare parade's opening.
hH: But I will stay behind and embrace it.
sD: okay cool
sD: Niccccccce to know crazy fanatic bitch
sD: thisssss doessssssnt help my current ssssituation
sD: you know the reasssson i called you
sD: not the whole galavanting 
sD: lordy lordy take me now becausssse i am a honking dumploader
sD: the flaming zombiesssss
sD: remember thosssse bucketretcherssssssss
hH: If you want to be saved, repent your heresies.
sD: fuck that ssssssshit
sD; I will be assss heretical asssss I damn well like
sD: ill open a gog damned heresssssy themed park of gog damned blassssphemy
sD: itll even be a fucking parade for double heressssy delight
hH: :|
hH: Look at you.
hH: A narcissitic heretic who tries to fight the will of the gods.
hH: Yet can't even fight a bunch of burning undead.
hH: The greatest poetic minds the mother grub has ever hatched couldn't even begin to put your worthlessness into proper perspective.
sD: im cccccertain they couldnt mainly becausssse im not fucking worthlessssssss
sD: im jussst not interessssted in multitasssking further than i am right now
sD: sssssso i call up the only fucking ressssspectable troll who might know how to help me micromanage
sD: ssssssssome gog damned decent culling
sD: sssssince itsssss her gog damn forte
sD: but all i got isssss backsasssssss and more fucking herezzzzzzzy
sD: like your loadgaper cant take the damned time to think
sD: zzzzzzzzhit maybe i zzzzzhould zzzztop for a freaking zzzzecond
sD: but that damned zzzzztupid religion
sD: oh wait that ZZZZZZZTUPEDNOUZZZZZZZ ONLY FUCKING ROUTE RELIGION 
sD: becauzzzze dezzzzzpite how gog damned uzzzzeful i am alone
sD: glory fucking halleluh i gotzzzz to azzzzk them do fuck all for myzelf highbloodz to pizzz in the wind
sD: CAN I GETZZZZZZ AN AMEN
sD: EVERY FUCKING AZZZZZZHOLE IN AZZZZHOLE HIZZZTORY OF FUCKING TIME ZZZZPACE AND DAMNED UNIVERZZZZZE: "A FUCKING MEN"
hH: >:\
hH: Are you done yet? I am going to assume you are.
sD: NOIMFUCKING NOT DONE YET
sD: IT'ZZZZZ A GOG DAMNED ZZZHAME OF THE HIGHEZZT FUCKING ORDER
sD: ALL FUCKING POINTZZZZ OF UZEFULLNEZZZ BUT ZZZHIT NO
sD: MAZZZZA HIGHBLOOD ZZZAY I JUMP WHEN I FUCKING JUMP
sD: YEZZZA MAZZZA HIGHBLOOD I JUMPZZZZ AND JOKEZZZ REALZZZZ GOOD
sD: now im fucking done
hH: :I
hH: Good.
hH: Now perhaps I can get a word in edgewise and tell you that I already sent dad to go clean up your little problem for you.
hH: He should be there any moment.
sD: i fucking lovehate you you fanatical bitch
sD: wait that didnt come out right
--serpentineDecadence[sD] has ceased trolling hystericalHeresy[hH]--
hH: That's what they all say.
hH: Good luck with your game sD, on reflection I rather not spend my eternity with you or our loser friends anyways.
hH: >:]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 29, 2012)

*Goddamit I've had a enough of this shit ! It's been a goddamn month since anyone has a made a goddamn relevant post ! People are dropping out left and right and if they aren't doing that they are fucking ignoring me ! I'M SO FUCKING PISSED the only thing I have to sooth my rage is Vriska Porn, and Tom Brady pictures; and pictures of Vriska fucking Tom Brady. 

You know what it feels like to see TV's RP do better then mine ! HE'S A AUSTRALIAN FOR GOD'S SAKE. Goddammit what's my Mom gonna think when she sees the I can't even make a good RP, what's my girlfriend gonna say when I can't even get you bastards in to make a single post !*​*
*



*Jesus Christ KT, shut the fuck up some of us are trying to  run successful RPs. If you need me I'll be at the top of the role-playing fourm, or at the very least above you. 


GODDAMNIT THAT IS IT I AM SKIPPING THIS GODDAMN STORY LIKE A BILLION PAGES. Or at least when Cad helps Mazin enter.*


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 1, 2012)

*>Be trolled by that dude who really hates you.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-- kevorkianCuriosity [kC] began trolling excitableEgotist [eE] --

kC: A7right, there!
kC: That is the 7ast ?f the machines.
kC: Can I g? n?w?
kC: Because I can fee7 my iq s7ipping just ta7king t? y?u.
eE: Woah wait WHAT?
eE: Oh right machines and whatnot forgot you were even doing that SHIT
eE: I was just taking one of my power naps MAN
eE: Being this extreme takes it's toll on you and you kinda need to recharge every now and THEN
eE: Can never tell when it's about to happen EITHER
eE: Can be pretty ANNOYING
eE: Kind of like your typing except not as BAD
kC: Y?u were...napping.
kC: Why the b7istering FUCK am I the ?ne wh? has t? make sure y?u get in?
kC: The stupidity is just...mind b?gg7ing!
kC: And at 7east my typing makes sense.
kC: Un7ike y?urs which I mean, wh? even sh?uts the 7ast w?rd in their sentence?
kC: H?nest7y.
eE: Your mom does when I rape her from BEHIND
eE: A mom is kind of like some weird lusus that looks like YOU
eE: Read about it in these wicked cool extreme MAGAZINES
eE: NOT
eE: FANFICTION
kC: ...
kC: Y?u kn?w what?
kC: 7et's just get this ?ver with.
kC: Every sec?nd I spend 7istening t?? y?ur inane babb7e is a waste ?f my 7ife.
kC: S? g? ?ver t? the machine ?ver there with the pr?truding cy7inder and kn?ck the t?p ?ff.
kC: Fee7 free t? be "EXTREME" ab?ut it.
kC: Far be it fr?m me t? st?p y?u fr?m expending energy that sh?u7d pr?bab7y be saved f?r the game itse7f.
eE: Fuck YEAH
eE: See now you're starting to make some SENSE
eE: Maybe if you were extreme to the max more often I wouldn't have to treat you like you're some massive TOOL
eE: Alright now hold on gotta think of a propper shout for when I hit this friend MAN
eE: Can't be extreme if I don't shout this shit OUT
eE: Oh wait I got IT
eE: How about BLACK
eE: SABBATH
eE: That's some wicked band I heard of in my MAGAZINES
eE: WHICH
eE are not FANFICTION
kC: ?k seri?us7y n?w
kC: Why the fuck d? y?u keep p?inting that ?ut?
kC: If y?u want t? read retarded shit that ?ther retards wr?te, far be it fr?m me t? critize y?u.
kC: Just...
kC: GET ?N WITH IT A7READY Y?U FUCK ASS!!!
eE: Hey man it's not retarded SHIT
eE: This shit is the motherfucking extreme TRUTH
eE: Somewhere out there there are these like hornless pink trolls rght ya SEE?
eE: That LIKE
eE: Breed by going through this weird ass mating ritual called SEX
eE: And after that they like shit out grubs from their NOOK
eE: Covered in red candy blood and these weird nook JUICES
eE: Shit is magical MAN
eE: Magically EXTREME
eE: But you don't get that cause you're just some simple minded machine working blah blah THING
eE: So I'll just go ahead and whack this machine with this motherfucking BRICK
eE: BLACK
eE: SABBATH
eE: Whoa wait what the FUCK
eE: There's this weird glowing thing in front of me what the FUCK
kC: Hmm, I'm g?ing to guess that that w?u7d be the kerne7-sprite mentioned in this guide here.
kC: A7s? f?r the rec?rd, that's gr?ss, you're gr?ss.
kC: N?w that that's ?ut ?f the way.
kC: Find s?mething y?u w?u7d 7ike t? spend time 7istening t? and t?ss it in the sprite. 
kC: Preferab7y s?mething that w?u7d be smarter than y?u.
eE: Okay first off the fuck is a KERNERLSPRITE?
eE: Secondly fuck you man that shit is kind of arousing THOUGH
eE: Like what if we put our bulges in some of our girls' nooks and had these wicked babies jumping OUT
kC: I D?N'T GIVE A SING7E FUCK 
kC: F?CUS ?N THE G?D DAMN SPRITE Y?U INSUFFERAB7E ASSHAT!
eE: Babies is the word for grubs in their world or some SHIT
eE: And we'd have like our own motherfucking like paradox clone things walking around doing shit for US
kC: ghr
kC: jkn
kC: That is me hitting my head against the FUCKING DESK!
kC: I SWEAR IF Y?U D?N'T SHUT UP AB?UT THIS I WI77 HUNT Y?U D?WN IN THIS GAME AND GUT Y?U WITH MY ?WN TW? HANDS.
eE: Kind of like slaves except we love EM
eE: Wait what was I supposed to do again MAN?
kC: Just...
kC: Thr?w s?mething int? the g7?wy thing.
kC: P7ease?
eE: Hahaha you said PLEASE
eE: Pussy bitch BOY
eE: I'm so saving this chat log and rubbing it in your face LATER
eE: But yeah fine I'll just throw some shit into this fucker right NOW
eE: So I guess I could throw my dead lusus in there that would be pretty COOL
eE: OR
eE: I could throw my totally rad troll Johnny Extreme poster in there and have my own talking JOHNNY
eE: With like these awesome extreme powers he used to HAVE
eE: Which would be pretty terrifying now that I think about it THOUGHT
eE: Guy could kill off an entire city with one big shout MAN
eE: The vast EXTREME
eE: Fucking heavy METAL
eE: Fuck it I'm throwing in JOHNNY
kC: Spec-fucking-tacu7ar.
kC: I am ?verjoyed at y?ur marv?7?us ch?ice.
kC: I am s? happy f?r y?u in fact, that I may p?tentia77y thr?w a few things ar?und in ce7ebration.
kC: Perhaps this set of weights?

-- kC selected "weights" --
-- kC targeted "excitableEgotist" --
-- executing command --

kC: ?h dear.
kC: They seem t? have 7anded ?n t?p ?f y?u
kC: H?w unf?rtunate.
eE: FUCKING
eE: FUCK
eE: That was so AWESOME
eE: DO
eE: IT
eE: AGAIN
eE: Except use something heavier this time oh man this could be my new PASSTIME
eE: Shit hold on I'll go grab my lusus and you can drop him on ME
kC: And a77 ?f a sudden it's 7?st it's 7uster.
eE: Shit this fucker is HEAVY
eE: Oh shit I just flung him into the SPRITE
eE: NICE
eE: JOB
eE: DOOFUS
kC: Ahahahahahahahah!
kC: AHAHAHAHA!
kC: Y?u are the stupidest fucker I have ever had the disp7easure ?f having t? ta7k t?!
kC: My 7aughter g7ands are nearly empty ahahahahaha!
kC: Wh?????? haha
kC: That was amusing.
kC: But I'm sick ?f y?u n?w s? just 7isten and d? as I say.
kC: See that g7?wing sp?t up in the sky that's n?t a mete?r heading to crush y?ur stupid sku77 in?
kC: I'm g?ing to bui7d a path up t? it for y?u and y?u just need t? g? thr?ugh.
kC: Think y?u can manage that?
eE: Wait back up did you say METEOR?
eE: As in another fucking meteor is heading my WAY?
eE: fuck THAT
eE: I'm sitting my ass right here and waiting for that FUCKER!
eE: MORE
eE: LIFE
eE: AND
eE: DEATH
eE: SITUATIONS
kC: Yeah have fun with that. I'm just g?ing t? bui7d the path n?w.
kC: And since there is n?t rea77y anything else I have to say t? y?u that w?u7d n?t be a waste ?f time, I'm g?ing to cut this chat.
kC: I h?pe y?u enter the game
kC: S? that I can find and tear y?u apart and spread the pieces a77 acr?ss the world!
kC: 7ater dumbfuck.

-- kevorkianCuriousity [kC] ceased trolling excitableEgotist [eE] --


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 3, 2012)

*A Friendly Disagreement Pt. 1*

*> Rewind the story back a bit

> You are now the Loktet of around 34 hours ago*​
As you recall you were just about to start your walk around the second floor of your hive. Or you were at least until you noticed that one of the few trolls you consider reliable was trying to contact you!


*Spoiler*: _--HystericalHeresy [HH] began trolling kevorkianCuriousity [kC] --_ 




*HH: >
HH: ^^Are you still alive kC?vv
HH: ^^This girl requires an audience with you : ).vv
kC: He77? Har7in.
kC: Yes, I am very much a7ive and very much wanting to kn?w where my specimen is.
HH: ^^Is it wrong that i'm always surprised every time you answer that question?vv
kC: It is wr?ng that y?u think I am incapab7e of pr?tecting myse7f fr?m the m?re...auspici?us ?f ?ur bretheren.
HH: >
HH: ^^Well come on it's not like you are a world class threshicutioner or anything, you barely have any fighting talent at ALL.vv
HH: ^^As mr. extreme would put it : ).vv
kC: Ugh.
kC: Can we n?t menti?n that ann?ying excuse f?r a tr?77?
kC: I wish t? ign?re his existence as best I can.
kC: And an?ther thing,
kC: Whi7e I may n?t have extensive physica7 pr?wess, I can sti77 hand7e myself quite succient7y in a fight.
HH: >;]
HH: ^^And by that do you mean flail around with all the grace and beauty of a world weary, inebriated lowblood until I or some one else comes to bail you out?vv
kC: *r?77s eyes*
kC: D? y?u have the b?dy ?r not?
HH: ^^Would I contact you if I didn't? vv
HH: ^^Believe it or not my time is better spent doing things that actually matter. I don't waste any more energy socializing than I have to.vv
HH: ^^Oh and the reward is nice too : ).vv
kC: ?f c?urse.
kC: I w?u7dn't expect y?u t? d? this f?r n?thing
kC: That w?u7d be incredib7y si77y.
HH: >
HH: ^^I am glad you understand the terms of our mutually benefical arrangement.vv
kC: Un7ike y?ur ?ther c7ients, I h?n?r my dea7s.
kC: H?w many times has F7 missed his payment n?w?
HH: >:\
HH: ^^Well unlike you he has certain.... perks, and an entirely different set of social rules.vv
HH: ^^I'm lucky that he even reimburses me at all, he could just demand my services after all. vv
HH: ^^If he did pay me regularly what kind of royal to be would he be : )?vv
kC: A p??r ?ne.
kC: Y?u're missing my p?int th?ugh.
kC: D?n't antag?nize the pe?p7e wh? actua77y d? pay y?u.
HH:^^ Is that an order?vv
kC: It can be if it needs t? be.
HH: ^^You are a couple dozen sweeps too young to be issuing me commands buddy i'll be as antagonistic to you as I so please.vv
HH: ^^This corpse barge has no problem setting course for more... royal waters.vv
kC: Y?u w?u7d run int? s?me jagged r?cks, Har7in.
kC: And then I w?u7d have a specimen f?r free.
kC: But that w?u7d be a pain t? c7ean up.
kC: A7th?ugh, I c?u7d just n?t dea7 with y?u pers?na77y and instead just menti?n t? vari?us ears the name and l?cati?n ?f a certain tr?77 wh? has been ?ffing certain individua7s ab?ve her s?cia7 rank.
kC: But then I w?u7d be ?ut a supp7ier, and that w?u7d be unf?rtunate.
HH: >
HH: ^^Oh look at the big man threatening to send his mean friends after me. I'm terrified : ).vv
HH: ^^You don't have nearly the clout or the style to play shadow games with me. It's unbecoming for your class, leave it to those who can actually pull it off.vv
HH: ^^Just for this i'm currently debating whether to throw my latest catch into the river.vv
kC: If y?u d?n't mind n?t getting paid.
HH: ^^ I can make you pay regardless.vv
HH: ^^ I wonder how long it would take to break you.vv
HH: ^^ I'm guessing around 10 minutes give or take : ).vv
kC: Fee7 free t? wander/sneak/craw7/7augh y?ur way in here
kC: I'm sure y?u'77 be 7aughing y?ur head ?ff
kC: As y?ur head r?77s ?ff.
kC: ?r we can cease this wrigg7er-7ike bickering and d? business 7ike n?rma7.
*


*
*


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 3, 2012)

*A Friendly Disagreement Pt. 2*


*Spoiler*: _Continued_ 



*HH: >:\
HH: ^^No I'd rather pursue this line of questioning right now, i'm not in the mood for business.
HH: Tell me, what is the most you have ever hurt kC?vv
HH: ^^ I wish to... know you better in a way : ).vv
kC: We77 I w?u7d hate t?? disapp?int y?u...
kC: N? wait, what's the ?ther thing?
kC: ?H RIGHT!
kC: FUCK ?FF WITH THIS STUPID BU77SHIT HAR7IN.
kC: I'M STARTING T? GET ANN?YED.
HH: ^^ Is your annoyance supposed to be a problem for me?vv
kC: It can be, be7ieve me.
kC: Y?u may think that y?u are the best 7aughssassin-in-training t? wa7k A7ternia but y?u are by n? means infa77ib7e.
kC: I have an entire pile ?f devices 7eft by my ment?r that are...7ess than perfect but sti77 get the j?b d?ne.
HH: >
HH: ^^Devices that only work if you can see me, and trust me that is harder than it sounds...
kC: The devices also help find you.
HH: ^^That's nice.vv
HH: ^^They won't help you, you know.vv
HH: ^^But I think we are getting somewhere here kC. You threaten me with  mean highbloods in even higher places and devices made by your deranged  mentor. vv
HH: ^^ Why not threaten me yourself? Why not stand on your own feet?vv
HH: ^^ Or are you just afraid that you would get knocked down : )?vv
kC: Afraid? N?.
kC: Fair7y sure? Yes.
kC: I have never ?nce d?ubted y?ur abi7ity t? beat me f7at ?ut in a fight. Y?u were, after a77, raised f?r it.
kC: I can't say I am pr?ud t? say it, but it w?u7d be f??7ish t? make boastful, fa7se c7aims.
kC: Theref?re, I have t? re7y ?n the p7ans and traps I have p7aced t? make the anticipated fight c7?ser t? being fair.
HH: ^^ Admitting that your only hope to defeat me is to have me defeat myself is admitting you are a failure.vv
HH: ^^ A wise failure I guess, but a failure nontheless.vv
HH: >:]
kC: Y?u seem t? be under the be7ief that I care what y?u think.
HH: ^^ You do obviously, or you wouldn't bother to justify yourself to me.vv
HH: ^^ Now lets get back to the matter at hand.vv
HH: ^^ Tell me what the most pain you have ever been in was, stop avoiding the question : ).vv
kC: 7et me guess what y?u wi77 say and save y?u the tr?ub7e.
kC: "> Well imagine that multiplied by itself and that is the  amount of pain that I will inflict on you in the first second, Loktet"
kC: That s?und ab?ut right t? y?u?
HH: >:\
HH: ^^ In your attempt to be a condescending smartass you ignored the  obvious fact that we both know I could inflict more pain on you than you  have ever known.vv
HH: ^^That's not why I asked, you tool, just tell me so we can move on.vv
kC: Aw, are y?u getting irritated that y?u aren't getting y?ur way?
kC: H?w sweet.
HH: ^^ I always get my way.vv
HH: ^^ And I will get it here.vv
HH: ^^ Tell me, or I will terminate our agreement.vv
kC: H?nest7y, y?u have n? idea h?w tempted I am t? n?t te77 y?u just t? see y?u l?se y?ur c??7.
kC: ...
kC: Hmm, if I had t? say...
kC: Pr?bably the time the ment?r went ?n a j?urney when I was sti77 ?n7y  3 sweeps ?7d. He f?und a 7?w-blood to c?me 7??k after me.
kC: THAT SHIT EATING FUCK RUINED TR?77 INTERGA7ATIC H??PBA77 STARRING  F?RMER H??PBA77 7EGEND TR?77 MICHAE7 J?RDAN AND WHIMSICA7 CART??N  CHARACTERS FR?M TE7EVISI?N PAST VS. UNSEEM7Y HERETICAL A7IENS...!!!!!
kC: My ment?r had him ki77ed afterwards ?f c?urse but n?t before I was scarred f?r 7ife.
kC: ARGH N?W THE MEM?RIES ARE C?MING BACK
kC: FUCK Y?U HAR7IN!
HH: :|
HH: ^^ I'm going to be honest here.vv
HH: ^^ That is the dumbest mental trauma I have ever heard.vv
HH: ^^ I'm sort of embarassed for you.vv
HH: .... >
HH: ^^ But interesting nontheless, mental pain over physical pain how very you.vv
HH: ^^ I would inquire further into this but honestly the thought of doing that is a thought too horrifying for even myself.vv
HH: ^^ So we will call it square. The body is yours.vv
HH ^^.... Provided you can retrieve it from dear old dad of course : ). vv
kC: ...
kC: FFFFFFFUCK!
kC: I wi77 get y?u back f?r this Har7in.
kC: T?day was g?ing quite nice7y up unti7 y?u just had t? pu77 this mummery.
HH: ^^ I'm sure you can understand when accidents happen right Loktet?vv
HH: ^^ Dad was hungry after all the time you spent dodging my questions : ).vv
kC: We77 n?w y?u ?we me a b?dy.
HH: >
HH: ^^ And I think not.vv
HH: ^^But I will gladly take the payment anyways.vv
kC: I. 
kC: Think. 
kC: S?.
kC: And because y?u backta7ked, make that tw? b?dies n?w.
kC: I expect them de7ivered INTACT by t?m?rr?w.
kC: If they aren't there, expect a Subjuggu7at?r t? be hunting y?u.
kC: I may n?t be a b7ue b7??d but I am sti77 your superi?r and va7ued by the highb7??ds and I wi77 get what I ask f?r. 
kC: It may c?st me, but if y?u ch??se to renege ?n the agreement, I wi77 see that y?u fulfi77 y?ur end ?f the dea7.
kC: ?ne way, ?r an?ther.
kC: >:]

-- kevorkianCuriosity [kC] ceased trolling HystericalHeresy [HH] --
HH: ^^Sure can talk a lot can't you Loktet : )?vv
HH: >
HH: ^^Such a fool, he doesn't even realize I already recieved my payment.vv
HH: ^^Your most embarrassing traumatic memory in exchange for a waterlogged corpse, I call that a win for Harlin : ).vv*




You punch the wall next to you in frustration. While Harlin has been  troublesome to deal with before, she has next leveled it this time. 

She was presumably outside your hive along with her freak of a father.  There was probably no way to successfully recover the body without  taking unneeded injury. Loktet took a deep breath and swiveled to face  his monitors. Yup, there they were. 

He grated his teeth. This was unacceptable on so many levels. But what  he had said was true, he couldn't beat her in a fight. Dad hadn't really  taught him how to fight and there was little opportunity to practice  battle considering most of his specimen were dead or dying. 

Not much he could do at this point. While his threat of contacting a  high blood was legitimate, odds were just as high that he would be  killed as well, jade blood or not. 

Time to lay some plans and maybe contact some of his other connections.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 12, 2012)

Could it really be true? Was today really the day she had been waiting for since she had first been hatched? Harlin didn't know, but deep down she felt as if the truth. Fiery explosions aren't really all that uncommon on Alternia, but when caused by giants rocks hurtling towards the sky the event was slightly more rare. It was a sign, it had to be. At last it was all coming to pass.

She was elated, ecstatic, she couldn't put it to words. She quickly changed to her awe mask and soaked in the beauty of what was transpiring, those who say Armageddon is a horrible thing have obviously never viewed it from a perspective such as this. She had things to do, so many things to do. She needed to be at her best to present herself in a sufficent manner, her senses would need to be at their peak and that meant a small moment of respite in her room. Sad, that she wouldn't even have time to get Pharis back for her attempt to take this all away, but she had priorities. 

She rushed for her hive, briefly stopping to jot a small message for her dad to see when he returned. He would know what to do but she left it out of courtesy and to ensure a smooth operation. She entered her room, dodging the myriad of sprung traps with a deft grace and unlocked her recuperacoon with a few keyboard strokes.

A Laughsassin's recuperacoon was different from your average trolls. Their main purpose being to curb the visions of blood and carnage that stalk the subconscious of every member, and for most this is all that is required. But for Laughsassins this would simply be insufficient. Among their species are by far the sharpest and most finely honed. It is their main advantage in fights against the psychically gifted lowbloods or freakishly strong bluebloods, and the main reason they are feared. But it also their greatest curse. For a Laughsassin always must be wary of relying too much or too long on their keen senses. Sensory overload is an omnipresent threat as is the danger of the senses blending together, leading to madness and subsequently death. 

As a result a laughsassin's recuperacoon doubles as a way to discard the lingering residue of sensation that builds up over time. No sight, no sound can penetrate through leaving only ones self and ones thoughts. Allowing a sharpening of the senses and a small moment of self reflection before slumber. It was a ritual every Laughsassin took deadly serious. And Harlin was not one to disregard tradition. 

She always enjoyed the sensation of floating, when here all concerns faded away and she flowed down the current of her wandering mind...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




LIZARDPA: Gediiz
Gediiz: Oh hey lizard pa SUP?
LIZARDPA: Before you go I simply want you to know
LIZARDPA: That you are the biggest god damn disappointment in my entire life
Gediiz: Hahahahahaha OKAY.
LIZARDPA: Because of you all of my swag is gone
LIZARDPA: The only treasure that remains if Val'anyr and you won't even wield it like I keep telling you to
Gediiz: Not a big fan of Mace's PA.
Gediiz: Mace's are for PUSSIES.
LIZARDPA: Are you not aware that he who wields Val'anyr will gain god like power that-
Gediiz: SNOOOOOOOOOOOORE.
LIZARDPA: I wonder why you even have friends at all.
Gediiz: Last I checked I don't have any FRIENDS.
Gediiz: I only talk to these fuckers to show them how awesome I AM
Gediiz: Feed my ego, ya KNOW?
LIZARDPA: Or you talk to them because no one else would bother talking to a loser like you.
Gediiz: Yeah, like that would ever HAPPEN.
LIZARDPA: Sigh.
LIZARDPA: Just slam the fucking bottle into your crotch and get into the god damn medium. I will accompany you inside, but after that we will have to part ways.
Gediiz: Wait LEAVE?
Gediiz: And miss seeing a fucking meteor hurtling towards ME?
Gediiz: No fucking WAY!
LIZARDPA: YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED FUCKER.







*Spoiler*: __ 



LIZARDPA: IF YOU DON'T GET IN THERE RIGHT NOW I SWEAR I WILL SHOVE MY TONGUE UP YOUR CRAP SHOOT AND PULL YOUR INTESTINES OUT FROM THEM.
Gediiz: That sounds pretty gay MAN.
LIZARDPA: I AM GAY.
Gediiz: O:!!!




Entering the medium proves to be little challenge for him. Quite honestly, he would have preferred facing the meteors and probably dying since it would have been much more exciting. But on the other hand, he didn't really want to be near his Lizard pa's gay tongue. Gay? Really? Huh.

Maybe that's why he kept staring at his bulge while he was bathing.


----------

